#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-18
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, I'll look at kanban in a sec, & call in 4
<gary_poster> who's doing "identical displays of subscriptions" in FW 1: active?
 * gary_poster guesses danilos
<danilos> gary_poster, that's right, sorry
<gary_poster> np :-)
<gary_poster> bac and benji are you rejecting my Skype calls? :-)
<benji> gary_poster: should I put this branch on ~yellow to make it easier for us to collaborate?
<gary_poster> benji, do you think your branch is in a state that it could be merged, and then we could land separate things on top of it?
<gary_poster> (In general, I'd prefer to do that, and feature flags let us)
<benji> at the moment it puts placeholder text in the spots, but I think if I changed that it would be sane; or we could accept it as-is if we're cool with it because it's behind a feature-flag
<gary_poster> Yeah, I think the only constraint should be that what you have that is supposed to be working is tested before it is merged
<benji> yep, it's fully tested
<gary_poster> (I don't thin we need tests for the placeholder text, for instance :-) )
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> I'm in favor of landing as is
<benji> heh, no the tests don't depend on the text
<benji> k, I'll do that
<benji> and then the plan is that you guys will work from devel?
<gary_poster> cool :-) (and even moving a separate card along the kanban board for "direct action pattern" (or "infrastrcture" or something like that)
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> since landing will take a while I'd work from your branch
<gary_poster> But then I'd get it reviewed with your branch as a dependency if it is not in devel yet
<benji> actually, I should probably mutate my current card to that one and then add a new one for the mute action that I'm adding
<benji> k
<gary_poster> Yes, that does make sense
<bac> gary_poster: did you try to install natty?
<gary_poster> bac, no.  problems?
<bac> gary_poster: it installed fine under vmware but no unity
<bac> as vmware doesn't have the required 3d drivers yet
<gary_poster> yeah, that's what I expected, bac
<bac> so it is a bit of a wash
<gary_poster> might work in parallels
<bac> yeah
<gary_poster> I'm still using server version
<bac> i've read it may work in virtualbox...but i'm dubious
<gary_poster> I readthat too
<gary_poster> deryck said he might go back to dual boot
<bac> i meant to try on metal but the weekend slipped by and i didn't want to risk it
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> benji, lp:~benji/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-scaffolding right?
 * danilos -> lunch
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: should there be a new feature flag for the scaffolding?
<gary_poster> benji, no, we feature flag the link to this page
<gary_poster> I think that's good enough
<gary_poster>  the page was already "broken"
<gary_poster> in the sense that it didn't make sense
<benji> yep, I agree; I just wanted to make sure it wasn't turned on in production; thanks
<gary_poster> cool, np
<gary_poster> benji, do you have a plan for what to do after a change has been made that requires another functionality to be available?
<gary_poster> i.e.
<gary_poster> I go to the page and mute
<gary_poster> this is done via ajax
<gary_poster> now I need to be able to unmute
<gary_poster> "no" is fine, but we should talk through it if so
<benji> I've given it a little thought, since the current functionality works off of the cached values and those should be updated by AJAX calls, we can just re-run the code to generate the description and the IDs of the subscription controls that should be visible
<gary_poster> so, like, collapse, redraw, expand?
<gary_poster> I guess the nice thing is that we only have to do that for the direct/personal stuff
<gary_poster> we can leave the "other" bits to handle themselves
<benji> right
<gary_poster> ok that sounds doable.  Thanks
<gary_poster> benji, sorry another question.  You had worked on code that tried to hook up the current subscribe-with-notification-level stuff before I asked you to move to the scaffolding.  What's the status of that work?  What's your opinion on reuse?  Does this warrant a call?
<benji> gary_poster: status: not in good shape, prognosis: decent, reccomendation: it shouldn't be too hard to refactor the current code until what we want is easy
<gary_poster> ok thanks benji.  not really looking forward to that :-P but that should be done.  I guess I'll try that (so, "subscribe_action" and "change_subscription_action" and, unfortunately, "unmute_action" are all tied into this).  Any pointers on where to get started?  I have not looked at this code at all.
<benji> gary_poster: after I prepare to review the branch I'll look at it and see what memories it jogs
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<benji> gary_poster: I think the state of my hacking branch tells the story of what I know at this point: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/595519/
<benji> if not, feel free to ask me to make up for its story telling deficiencies
<gary_poster> benji, .log('cool, thanks, that looks helpful')
<benji> :)
<benji> gary_poster: that code currently dies wanting to find a spinner, but I think it's close to working
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: you know what this warning means?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/595547/
<gary_poster> bac, I understand some of the elements (for instance, I'd have an idea on what to do to find the unhelpfully described "milestone-edit.pt.validate_widgets") but not the main point, no. :-/
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  i didn't introduce it but i was curious
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: putting my milestone branch up for review now
<gary_poster> great!
 * gary_poster is staring at largely untested JS with concern and potential dithering
<gary_poster> The bug unmute story really is unpleasantly confusing
<gary_poster> benji, this code we are trying to reuse makes me sad :-(
 * gary_poster goes to go have lunch
<gary_poster> :-D
<benji> heh
<danilos> gary_poster, the big branch is landing, I've still got https://code.launchpad.net/~danilo/launchpad/duplicate-pillars-subscriptions/+merge/58135 up for review
<gary_poster> danilos, great.  You need me to shepherd that one through, so you can head out?
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, please :)
<gary_poster> danilos, I think I'll claim it so I can be sure to actually feel productive about something today :-P
<gary_poster> good luck on the test
<gary_poster> talk to you Thursday
<gary_poster> danilos, approved with no changes; going to try and land
<danilos> gary_poster, cheers
<danilos> gary_poster, there was a conflict, merged, and lint is happy now :)
<gary_poster> heh, ok thanks
<bac> gary_poster: i'm free to help now.  where should i start?
<gary_poster> bac, /me looks, one sec
<gary_poster> bac, unless benji has another suggestion, I suggest you branch lp:~benji/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-scaffolding (which he will land separately, so this will be a dependency of your branch), merge in devel, and then look in lib/lp/bugs/javascript/subscripton.js.
<gary_poster> I suggest you work on real implementations for unsubscribe_action and unsubscribe_with_warning_action .
<gary_poster> benji, agree/disagree/suggest?
 * bac branches
 * benji has abort/retry/fail flashbacks.
<benji> agree
<gary_poster> bac, tests are in lib/lp/bugs/javascript/tests/test_subscription.js
<bac> great
<gary_poster> :-) thanks benji
<bac> benji: will you be able to look at my branch soonish?  it's ever so tiny
<benji> bac: sure, if it's small I'll do it now
<bac> 64 lines of diff, i think
<gary_poster> benji, if we are reusing the existing stuff, and I'm trying hard to continue to make myself do so, then mute is tied in with unmute, which is tied in with subscribe.  But nevermind...I'll try to ignore. :-)
<gary_poster> Or divide them up in that portlet code
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, it's a bit of a tangle, I was going to apply the old saw of refactoring until what you want to do is easy
<benji> bac: done
<bac> gracias
<benji> el gusto es mío
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> my lack of spanish but knowledge of cognates translated that as "the taste is mine"
<gary_poster> But I suspected that "pleasure" was a better translation than "taste"
<benji> right; I like "it's my plesure" better than "it's nothing" but that's probably my english-centric brain misapplying idioms
<benji> I would really like to learn more Spanish; taking German in HS/college was such a bad choice.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> and I'm back (total machine freeze)
<gary_poster> meh
<gary_poster> benji, fwiw, I've looked at what the current susbscription stuff does, and what we need, and I've decided to not reuse.  They are too dissimilar IMO.  I've made a list of what we want for the three scenarios that I have claimed
<gary_poster> I'm not sure how it will work with what we have exactly, but I'm just going to run with it so I can make some progress.  I have a goal, at leats
<gary_poster> least
<benji> cool, at least we tried
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> you did fix a bug in your branch though
<gary_poster> I don't want to lose that
<gary_poster> bac are you at UDS Mon and Tues?
<bac> yes
<bac> gary_poster: you have a mission for me?
<gary_poster> bac, Brian Murray wants us to present our work there.  He actually wants to help present.  Would you be willing to work with him on that?
<bac> gary_poster: sure!
<gary_poster> awesome
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> np
<gary_poster> I'll email folks
<bac> i find it easier to have a structured thing to do than just mill about trying to engage people in discussions about launchpad registry
<gary_poster> heh, I can understand that
<bac> so, jorge, any thoughts on the team participation table?
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, do you know bdmurray already?
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: in your email you mention me being head down for this week and the next two.  as a reminder, i leave for budapest on tuesday may 3rd
<gary_poster> bac, lol
<bac> ?
<gary_poster> bac, laughing at myself, sorry.  feel free to correct.  If you are not head down for the third week, but just for this and next, I think that will work out fine for us.  Is that OK, do you think?
<bac> yes, i just didn't want you to be surprised
<gary_poster> cool, thank you
<gary_poster> benji, I'm changing some of the framework.  basics are still there but
<gary_poster> (1) I'm adding a separate box for actions that increase email quantity, and dividing up the actions into the two kinds (and only showing each box when appropriate);
<gary_poster> (2) I'm adding some actions to separate out some of the actions I claimed into individual nodes (some of which will go into the two boxes);
<gary_poster> and (3) I'm changing the action functions to use the action_ids mapping (and making those values not have the # prefix).
<gary_poster> I'll make that as a separate branch
<gary_poster> or at least that's my intent now
<gary_poster> does that sound ok?
<gary_poster> note that we can tweak this; it's just a step in the right direction, or at least a direction that I can see now
<benji> gary_poster: that sounds fine; I'm especially curious to see the results of dropping the #s
<gary_poster> benji, cool thanks.  dropping the #s just means I can use the "constant" strings when I construct the nodes; I'll have to add the # back when I use the string as a selector of course
<benji> I suspect I'll dislike that, but I dislike lots of things and still manage to forge ahead :P
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I'm just reusing your action_ids
<gary_poster> but ok
 * benji tries not to turn into Fred Drake.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> what is his stance on this?
<benji> grumpy
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster>  I see
<gary_poster> benji, I think we should assemble some JS differences of opinion and present them to bac for discussion, perhaps at Thunderdome or wherever he thinks is appropriate.  I think string constant identifiers are very good for certain cases, and this fits into those certain cases though I have not taken the time to identify why yet.
<gary_poster> Similarly, I disagree with danilos about not reusing var, and about his stance on not reusing values returned from appendChild.  Settling down on some standards probably would save time and annoyance in the long run.
<gary_poster> anyway...
<bac> gary_poster: are you suggesting that b/c i led such scintillating and productive sessions in dallas?
<bac> :), btw
<gary_poster> bac, heh, yes...and you are the head of the reviewers, yes? :-)
<bac> of course those two hours of pain in dallas have spared us the weekly meeting, so i guess it was a good trade off
<gary_poster> yeah, I think so
<benji> it's worth a shot; we have a lot to reconcile I think between: our stated desire not to nitpick in reviews, our still quite large python style guide, and our lack of a JS style guide
<gary_poster> yeah :-/
<gary_poster> If we don't have an LP agreement, I think we need a squad one
<bac> benji: and our lack of common expertise in JS
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> bac: yep; you know I wonder if there isn't something like "The Seven Stages of Code Review"
<gary_poster> ...we need a squad one just so that we can know when to squelch the desire to refactor, or indulge in it
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> refactor/reformat/...
<bac> gary_poster: was danilos against chaining in general or just with appendChild, or did i misread?
<gary_poster> bac, I don't know if he took his opinion beyond appendChild.  Even just within the world of appendChild, chaining is pretty idiomatic afaict
<benji> unfortunately we'd still have to decide on what format to adopt; do whatever you feel like doesn't seem like an equilibrium
<bac> the way we're doing it is pretty jarring to see the first time (multi-line chaining) but is quite readable
<gary_poster> agreed
<gary_poster> heh, to both
<gary_poster> that is, agreed to both
<benji> yeah, I'm pretty sure the multi-line chaining is a win; personally I've been experimenting with puttint nothing more than '<tag/>' in the Y.Node.create() call and doing everything with methods from there.  It seems easier to read and reason about thus far.
<gary_poster> I noticed that and liked it
<gary_poster> I wondered if all browsers support it
<gary_poster> IE 7/8 for instance...to the degree that we care
<gary_poster> Obviously I didn't, much :-P
<benji> I'm pretty sure that pattern is supported on all of YUI's "grade A" browsers.
<gary_poster> Francis says we support Firefox, because that's what we have automated tests for
<gary_poster> period
<gary_poster> everything else is convenience
<gary_poster> all Grade A: great
<gary_poster> benji, another one. :-)  Why do you prfer
<gary_poster>         var i;
<gary_poster>         for (i=0; i<direct_info.increases.length; i++) {
<gary_poster>             direct_node.one(direct_info.increases[i]).removeClass('hidden');
<gary_poster>         }
<gary_poster> over
<gary_poster>         for (var i=0; i<direct_info.increases.length; i++) {
<gary_poster>             direct_node.one(direct_info.increases[i]).removeClass('hidden');
<gary_poster>         }
<gary_poster> (that is, why do you not like the var in the for statement?
<gary_poster> )
<benji> primarily because jslint complains about the first, secondly because it has a point
<gary_poster> you mean complains about the second?
<benji> the point is that in JS the "var" acts in the local scope, not where the var is placed, it's like "global" in python; you should therefore put them in the place that makes their effect as obvious as possible when reading the text
<benji> right
<gary_poster> ah
<gary_poster> so the second has the effect of the first
<benji> right
<gary_poster> so therefore write the first?
<gary_poster> gotcha
<gary_poster> I can buy that
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> granted, it's a subtle point and if jslint didn't complain, I might come down on the other side, but since it does it's worth going with the flow
<gary_poster> yeah, I'm very happy with "follow what the lint says to do" as a general rule, myself
<gary_poster> Though I must admit I didn't care for the optional lint bits he introduces as "the good parts"
<benji> my rule is "follow what the lint says to do but figure out why it says what it says so you don't feel like a robot"
<gary_poster> don't remember details
<gary_poster> yeah sounds good
<benji> I haven't payed mutch attention to the good parts; we might have to read his book to figure out why he feels the way he does.
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> I've read some about the on the net
<gary_poster> them
<gary_poster> benji, is it possible that the entire JS test suite wasn't passing in your branch?  I think I might be fixing things in the underlying branch now.  Small stuff, but things that we might all hit.  I could be wrong though.  If you are not sure I'll give it a whirl after I'm done
<gary_poster> I mean, is it possible that some of thes tests were failing
<gary_poster> even though your new suite was passing
<gary_poster> argh, new case I mean
<benji> it's possible; I don't recall running the whole thing, so I wouldn't be suprised (and I'm a bad person)
<gary_poster> heh, I should have run it before I started
<benji> I did run all of the ones in the file I added a case too though (because I don't know how to run just one)
<gary_poster> that's what I meant
<gary_poster> it seemed like some of them might be failing before I came along
<gary_poster> but anyway
<benji> I'd be really surprised if that were the case.
<gary_poster> if that's the case, we can just land my branch of yours
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> is your branch already reviewed and such
<gary_poster> Maybe I removed the one line
<gary_poster> no worries
<gary_poster> benji, do you mind if I target my MP specifically to you?
<gary_poster> since it is tweaking your initial infrastructure
<gary_poster> ooh, you freshened...
<gary_poster> benji, it lookslike your merge might have done something bad in structural-subscriptions.js
<gary_poster> In some places, it uses namespace._add_subscription_overlay (as is current in trunk I think) and in someplaces it uses add_subscription_overlay
<gary_poster> and clean_up is in the wrong place
<gary_poster> benji, https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions/+merge/58197 fwiw
<gary_poster> night all
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-19
<gary_poster> hey benji  sorry for the email dump last night
<gary_poster> you ok with that merge, and doing that review
<gary_poster> ?
<benji> heh, np; reviewing the branch now
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<gary_poster> I have just over an hour to work this morning before heading out to the dr
<gary_poster> then back after lunch
<gary_poster> bac, I wonder if get_node_for_unsubscribing in subscription.js might help you.  No worries if not, but if so, it does a lot of good stuff and is already well tested.
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the suggestion
<gary_poster> np
<bac> gary_poster: there is also stuff in bugtask_index_portlets.js that may be useful if i refactor
<gary_poster> bac, true, though AFAICT that stuff is not tested at all
<gary_poster> but whatever works, of course
<bac> urgh
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> bac benji, I'll look at kanban in a moment, and call in 4
<gary_poster> oops
<gary_poster> bac benji you are not on Skype?  maybe bac is
<gary_poster> having Skype UI issues
<benji> well I thought I was
<bac> i is
<benji> gary_poster: am now
<benji> grr; that's two days ina row
<benji> bac: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions/
 * gary_poster didn't give anyone opportunity to say stuff
<gary_poster> sorry
<benji> np
<bac> can we standardize on  Y.Node.create('<div/>') vs  Y.Node.create('<div></div>') ?
<gary_poster> bac, benji, +1
<bac> the former actually renders a proper div, though you cannot have a self closing <div>
<benji> +1
<bac> but it is less typing
<bac> so you may do it in JS but not in a page template
<benji> I was hoping that Y.Node.create('div') would do the right thing, but it doesn't.
<gary_poster> I generally think benji's recent experiments are a great way forward.  One tweak I've wondered about is setStyles({...}) rather than setStyle setStyle setStyle
<gary_poster> less typing and still readable I think
<benji> I figured that several single-line calls were better than the nesting required for the multiline call, but it's probably more a difference of taste.
<gary_poster> hm, interesting
<gary_poster> I haven't actuyally looked at the diff, just thought of it
<gary_poster> and thought about typing less ;-)
<benji> since it's going to be the same number of lines either way
<benji> tab completion, man ;)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> doesn't help with quotes
<benji> oh, if you use an editor with abbreviations: I bound "ync" to "Y.Node.create" which for some reason is hard for me to type quickly
<gary_poster> yeah, it does go on forever
<benji> "quotes"?  oh, the fact that uou don't have to put quotes around the mapping keys, yeah, that is a vote in the setStyles column
<gary_poster> yeah, I set up abbreviations and then I don't use them :-/
<gary_poster> (yeah, that's what I meant)
<benji> I only add one at a time (no matter how many I think I want) that way I only have one to learn at a time.
<gary_poster> good idea
<benji> That's the same rule I use for learning vim features, any more than that and your head explodes.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I'm done with https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions/+merge/58216; I included a patch to change the things I whined about
<gary_poster> thank you benji!  I'll see if I can get that out before I go
<gary_poster> bac, benji, the branch that we said we would base off of is now updated with the patch that benji provided in his review.  You might want to update.  I'm submitting it through ec2 land now.
<gary_poster> Also, I only got started on making a helper function
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596028/
<gary_poster> shows what I did
<gary_poster> I focused on what I nbeed
<gary_poster> need
<bac> ok
<benji> k
<gary_poster> The helper function that I mentioned for bac does not clean up properly; it's possible that we ought to make that function above generic...or maybe make a clean up/redraw function that we all use
<bac> gary_poster: you mentioned on the call about using strings for the actions for all but unsubscribe.  what were you referring to?  i don't see it.
<gary_poster> bac return make_action('remove-direct-subscription')
<gary_poster> but it is now fixed thatnks to benji's patch
 * bac looks
 * bac re-merges
 * gary_poster running
<gary_poster> ttyl
<benji> bac: is lib/lp/contrib/javascript/yui3-gallery/gallery-accordion/gallery-accordion.js a straight vendor import or have we made changes to it?  I'm asking because I'm deciding whether or not to include it in my delinting.
<gary_poster> bac, benji, where are we?  Should I continue with my patch, or has someone run with it while I was out?
<benji> gary_poster: nope, I've not
<gary_poster> ok thanks.  bac is biking I guess.  I'll run with it a bit more
<gary_poster> benji, it's conceivable that, with the helper I've written, the implementation of the mute action becomes
<gary_poster>         .appendChild(
<gary_poster>             make_action_link(
<gary_poster>                 'mute all emails from this bug',
<gary_poster>                  'no', 'mute', {}));
<gary_poster> similarly for unsubscribe, actually
<benji> [coming back from llunch] sounds good; I'll be done with this in a minute and I'll start on one of the actions
<gary_poster> ok...I might have done all of the actions...
<benji> heh
<benji> I'll take the afternoon off then.
<benji> :P
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> lemme see if this works
<gary_poster> benji, do you have advice for building node text like at the bottom of https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/Testing/EditingRound2/Slide1 ?
 * benji looks
<gary_poster> You can also <link node>.  However...
<gary_poster> IOW, how do you suggest dealing with the whitsepace-eating
<gary_poster> I wonder if you or bac knows what the story is with the breadcrumbs in that mockup
<gary_poster> I'd like to have a link to the bug
<benji> gary_poster: I've used gratuitous <span>s in the past, which worked ok; I experimented with replaceing the leading and trailing spaces iwth &#32; but it was too ugly to live
<gary_poster>  qqheh
<gary_poster> -qq
<benji> gary: bad option -q
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> span around whitespace?
<gary_poster> .append('<span/>').set('text', ' ')?
<benji> I was doing it before I entered my tags-only-in-Y.Node.create period, so I was doing .append('<span> words </span>'), but I bet setting the text will work too
<gary_poster> so .append('<span/>').set('text', ' words ')
<benji> to clarify: span around the words and leading trailing whitespace
<benji> right
<gary_poster> I can give it a try
<benji> another thing I'd like to settle on is whether or not we should use Y.Node.create when using the <tag/> approach
<gary_poster> why would we not?
<gary_poster> grr, direct-personal-subscription-actions tests failed--and it looks like for reasons having nothing to do with my branch. :-/
<benji> :(
<gary_poster> benji, so that's two crucial tasks, one of which you can take
<gary_poster> when you are ready
<benji> k
<gary_poster> 1) run with the branch I am working on now
<gary_poster> 2) figure out what is up with that failing branch
<gary_poster> and fix
<benji> k
<bac> benji: do not delint anything in lp/contrib
<benji> bac: k, thanks
<bac> gary_poster: i worked with your branch some and got a link for unsubscribe to render.  it isn't polished but POC
<bac> gary_poster: btw, your branch was throwing an error b/c one of the reductions was null
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  I think I may have a "one function to rule them all" kind of thing
<gary_poster> bac, huh, I wonder why the tests didn't catch
<gary_poster> ok so all three of us are here
<gary_poster> these are the tasks I know of
<bac> dunno.  i added a few subscriptions to bug/1.  to get it to work i had to get the node and check that it wasn't null so i could proceed with my work
<gary_poster> 1) try to figure out why the branch I tried to land had all kinds of unrelated errors (bad merge?  bad devel at the time I ran the test?)
<gary_poster> and try to land it again
<gary_poster> 2) try to see if the "one function to rule them all" for the actions will work.  I'm at the "see if it will work" stage; it is sketched.  after it works, it will need tests
<gary_poster> actually it also needs a story for transitions
<gary_poster> (after you click something and it successfully changes state, redraw the pertinent parts of the page)
<gary_poster> 3) figure out the problem bac described and fix
<gary_poster> 4) lots of other cleanup & bugfix cards on the board
<bac> gary_poster: so your #2 will make the little work i've done obsolete?  yippie if so
<gary_poster> Then we have one more must-have green card on the board but I want us to have this card done before we look at it
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> and sorry...it's why I showed that function earlier, before I left
<gary_poster> it's that functon with a few more variables
<gary_poster> I needed it for unmute
<gary_poster> which then looked pretty much the same as what we needed for everything else, AFAIK
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac, I'm willing to hand off my current branch, but I'd like it to work so that I know I'm not handing off a POC myself
<gary_poster> so I want to run with it a bit farther at least
<gary_poster> meanwhile you could investigate #3?
<bac> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<bac> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: just so you'll know where it was, this is one of the two changes i made:
<bac>         direct_node.one('.reductions').removeClass('hidden');
<bac>         for (i=0; i<direct_info.reductions.length; i++) {
<bac> but i'll look into it
<gary_poster> I don't see the change
<gary_poster> I mean, I see the code
<gary_poster> where it is
<bac> the test for null
<bac> otherwise it was dying with a null object
<gary_poster> so what does the code look like after your change?
<bac> direct_node.one(...).removeClass()
<bac> boom
<gary_poster> huh
<gary_poster> that reductions node should always be there
<gary_poster> that was my intent I mean
<bac> ok, at the time it was just in my way so i didn't investigate
<bac> now it is my task so i'll figure it out
<gary_poster> yeah np
<gary_poster> ok, the basics all seem to work.  we need to redraw, and we need tests
<gary_poster> and we need to tweak presentation
<benji> gary_poster: ok, my lint branch is in the review queue; point me at my next victim
<gary_poster> great, benji.  your choice.  I have the branch I've been working on, which now works, and you can see the intent pretty easily, and has the three tasks I listed above; or you can investigate why the dependent branch from this morning did not land
<gary_poster> I'm happy for you to take either of those
<benji> it seems that figuring out why the branch went south would be best
<gary_poster> ok benji.  Thank you.  I'll forward you the email
<gary_poster> benji, attachments make the email 21.9 MB.  Do you want me to send it to you, or send just the text and put the attachements for you on devpad later if you want them?
<benji> send it on, I can take it
<gary_poster> that's weird
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> the body, not the attachments, might be the space hog.  I guess because, even though it has less info, it is uncompressed
<gary_poster> benji, the mail just made it through the pipes on my side. :-)
<benji> thanks
<benji> gary_poster if you or bac have a second, there's no OCR right now and I don't want my lint branch to rot: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/lint/+merge/58371
<gary_poster> bac, are you ok with that task?
<bac> benji: i can do it
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> thanks
<benji> gary_poster: I got your email.  My laptop seems heavier.
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> benji: just a question, but is there any compelling reason to prefer v === null vs Y.Lang.isNull(v)  and the same for isValue?
<bac> i've had reviewers push me towards the Y.Lang versions
<benji> bac: not that I'm aware of; the fact that Y.Lang.isNull exist suggests that it's better
<bac> yeah, you'd hope so
<gary_poster> hee hee
<bac> benji: why the change at line 610 of the diff?
<benji> bac: jslint doesn't like it when you use a symbol for the first time while in the definition of the symbol
<benji> it gives some message like "foo used before it is fully defined"
<bac> oh, ok
<bac> benji: done
<benji> cool, thanks
<benji> well, gary: I can certainly reproduce the errors from the email.  Now to figure out why they're there.
<gary_poster> ack, benji.  I assume buildbot does not show any problems like that?  And are there differences in unexpected files if you diff with devel?
<benji> gary_poster: nope, only lib/lp/bugs/javascript/subscription.js and lib/lp/bugs/javascript/tests/test_subscription.js are different relative to devel
<gary_poster> wow
<gary_poster> and devel is not failing similarly?
<benji> I'll know in a minute.
<benji> gary_poster: oooh, devel failed in the same way
<gary_poster> ah :-/
<gary_poster> and buildbot is happy??
<benji> that's hard to say
<benji> they're red, but I haven't found the actual test output yet to see if it's the same thing
<gary_poster> benji, https://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/builders/lucid_lp/builds/860/steps/shell_6/logs/summary
<gary_poster> (it's the "summary" link in the waterfall)
<benji> my browser is giving me fits; grey screen of locky-upness
<gary_poster> :-(
<gary_poster> sample looks familiar:
<gary_poster> ValueError: ('Undefined permission id', <Distribution 'Distribution601950' (distribution601950)>)
<gary_poster> henning thinks he has fixed it
<gary_poster> there is still an error :-(
<gary_poster> at least one
<gary_poster> ComponentLookupError: (<lp.registry.model.distributionsourcepackage.DistributionSourcePackage object at 0x1632a190>, <InterfaceClass canonical.launchpad.webapp.interfaces.IAuthorization>, 'launchpad.Edit')
<benji> yep, I thought someone was working on that; it was fall-out from henninge refactoring something that wasn't tested
<gary_poster> and he landed it without running all tests on ec2?
<gary_poster> meh :-/
<gary_poster> ok, well, there goes your task ;-)
<benji> he said something about ec2 tricking him
<gary_poster> heh
 * benji makes finger guns and says "pew! pew!"
<gary_poster> lol
 * benji feels a little silly today, obviously.
<gary_poster> benji, I might have a way for us to collaborate later, but for now "Fix for 753152..." or...
<gary_poster> book Dublin travel :-P or...
<benji> actually, I think there is something I can do travel-wise, then I'll look at 753152
<gary_poster> ok cool
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like the changes i made to unsubscribe_action were causing the problem with reductions
<bac> gary_poster: so #3 is probably a non-issue
<gary_poster> ok cool
<gary_poster> bac, any other cleanup card calling your name on the board?  I can highlight some
<gary_poster> actually, bac
<gary_poster> well, if you wanna or if benji wants to, there's the task of trying to make the boxes and stuff look prettier
<gary_poster> for the direct actions we are working on now
<gary_poster> anothr very small task probably
<bac> ok.  i was admiring how ugly they are
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> gary_poster: how shall i deliver fixes?  give you a branch to merge?
<gary_poster> bac, sure, I guess
<gary_poster> bac, or just make a branch based on the other one
<bac> you mean yours?
<gary_poster> we won't be able to land until that branch is dealt with
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> yes, i'll branch devel, merge from gary, and make my fixes
<gary_poster> cool sounds good
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> then you can land after mine
<gary_poster> or I can merge
<gary_poster> whatever
<bac> but i didn't figure they would be landable independently.
<bac> righto
<gary_poster> bac, benji, lp:~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-subscribe has all actions working, with a crude redraw after each successful change
<gary_poster> I have a call with flacoste now
<benji> cool!
<gary_poster> next tasks: tests, make look pretty
<gary_poster> tests should probably be in this branch
<gary_poster> pretty can be later
<gary_poster> we need to update state better after other subscriptions
<gary_poster> but we can do that in another card too
<gary_poster> so anyway
<gary_poster> benji, if you want to claim the branch and run with it, cool.  if you want to leave it for me when I get back, cool
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, did you run with it or should I continue?
 * gary_poster continuing
<benji> gary_poster: right, you shoudl continue
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: I'm doing something wrong on this "fix for 753152" thing; I can't repro in a db-devel checkout and I can't get qastaging to show me the link that has the help on it at all
<gary_poster> benji, qastaging won't have the db dif
<gary_poster> benji, only staging
<benji> grr; I still don't understand all those moving pieces
<gary_poster> qastaging = stable, staging = db-stable
<gary_poster> but understood :-)
<benji> I'm writting that in my notes.
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: ok, I can't repro in staging either; the link opens in the little help box just like it should
<benji> you should see the same thing when you visit https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/708258/+subscriptions
<_mup_> Bug #708258: Failed to parse comment sent via email <code-review> <email> <questions> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/708258 >
<gary_poster> huh, I don't see the help link at all on staging
<benji> gary_poster: did you hover?
<gary_poster> I appear to floating off the ground several feet!!
<gary_poster> be
<benji> lol
<gary_poster> but yes, mouse went over link
<benji> FF3 I presume
<gary_poster> Chrome
<benji> oh, let me try that
<gary_poster> confirm in works in FF4
<gary_poster> it
<benji> Yay! It doesn't work in Chrome.
<gary_poster> does not work in Safari either, somewhat unsurprisingly
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> That's a new, different bug than the one I saw before
<gary_poster> but if it's easy to fix, we can pretend that's the bug ;-)
<benji> pfft; ok
<bac> gary_poster: i'm not the best CSS person, but i'm at a loss why i can't separate the reason from the border box
<bac> on the reason span i've added padding-bottom and margin-bottom but it doesn't move the box.
<gary_poster> bac, try display:block?  or put it in a div instead?
<benji> that's probably it; spans don't have padding
<bac> benji: ah, thanks
<bac> hi gary_poster, is this what you wanted or something more drastic?
<bac> http://people.canonical.com/~bac/prettier.png
<gary_poster> bac, good.  how does it lok when there are both boxes (increases & reductions() around?
<bac> gary_poster: dunno yet
<bac> need to figure out how to get increases
<bac> if i mute i get increases only
<gary_poster> bac, try subscribing at a medium level
<bac> ah, it looks like turd
<gary_poster> heh, I thought so
<bac> hold, please
<bac> gary_poster: better: http://people.canonical.com/~bac/prettier.png
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, yay
<gary_poster> might want to also check unsubscribe with warning
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> I would have expected that to be shown there
<gary_poster> did you turn things on manually, or is this indicative of a logic error somewhere?
<gary_poster> bac, benji, lifeless says that our squad needs to investigate https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/766561 , dropping everything.  My impression of people's knowledge of this part of the codebase is (1) Danilo and myself; (2) Graham and Benji; (3) Brad.  On the basis of that
<_mup_> Bug #766561: person in team A which is a subteam of team B not getting bug email for bugs team B is subscribed to <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <subscribers> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/766561 >
<gary_poster> impression, I'm inclined to toss my branch to one of you, and take a look at that myself.  However, I'm happy to let one of you claim the bug if you like.
<bac> gary_poster: to your previous question, i did not turn things on manually so if unsubscribe with warning should be shown and isn't i'd guess it is a bug
<gary_poster> darn, bac :-/
<benji> gary_poster: I'm willing to take either, but won't be available until after feeding children (I'm down one wife for the evening).
<bac> benji: how many does that leave?
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, it doesn't have to be till tomorrow, unless you have extra hours left over for the day
<bac> gary_poster: i can pick up your branch
<benji> I've considered adding a hot-spare but interoperability is an issue.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac, ok thank you
<benji> I'm hour-free at the moment.
<bac> gary_poster: but i'm unsure what your roadmap was
<gary_poster> benji, then talk to you tomorry
<benji> I like your new accent.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, all that was left was to get current tests to pass, and then add tests for the new stuff I added
<gary_poster> There's prettification to be done, and probably other stuff, but I think that can wait to a later branch
<bac> gary_poster: oh, if that's all i'll be done before dinner
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> bac, were you hoping for a test roadmap?  I didn't have one yet.
<bac> gary_poster: you want to stop, push your branch, and point me to the failing tests?
<bac> gary_poster: well, it would be nice to know what needed to be done at a little better granularity.  but i can quiz you tomorrow
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ok bac, how much more time do you have before eod?
<bac> gary_poster: not much but i'll poke at it after dinner
<gary_poster> bac ok thanks.  I'll send you an email in just a few then
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> cool
 * bac dinners
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-20
<gary_poster> bac, wgrant fixed the emergency bug, yay!  I'm going to try and qa the fix, and then I'll be available.
<gary_poster> Maybe we can divide up some tests then.  I saw your email--I'm glad it was easy to fix those
<gary_poster> benji, what's the gmail trick for infinite email addresses?  gary.poster-foobar@gmail.com, was it (a hyphen and an additional string)?
<gary_poster> here we go http://landonsheely.com/post/751726222/google-mail-aliases
<benji> gary_poster: plus instead of hyphen
<benji> (qmail uses hyphen)
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> !
<benji> np
<benji> now you too will being to hate sites that think they know how to validate email addresses and won't let you have a plus in the mailbox part
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac, benji, looking at kanban now, call in 3
<gary_poster> being unable to subscribe anyone on qastaging because of timeouts puts a real cramp on my ability to do qa :-/
<bac> gary_poster: since you put the SSD in your MBP do you ever see it not recognized at boot?  kind of disconcerting.
<gary_poster> bac, no.  Then again, this is my wife's MBP and she doesn't reboot much at all.
<gary_poster> it's also a hybrid actually
<gary_poster> the only true ssd we have is on my MBP, and is Apple-installed
<gary_poster> (and I have not had any problems with it so far)
<bac> ah, ok
<bac> upon a second reboot it is recognized so it isn't a real problem just a mild shock every time it happens
<benji> I've been considering an SSD, it sounds like you guys like yours.
<bac> benji: yeah, i do
<bac> benji: it's the kind of thing that you being to take for granted though.  mostly notice how fast it boots, which isn't often, but everything else is just quicker
<bac> s/being/begin
<gary_poster> yeah, I really like the SSD
<benji> bac: which drive do you have?  I've been leaning toward the Intel line.
<bac> i leaned towards intel but then bought the OWC
<bac> it was highly rated at the time
<bac> i got the 256G
<gary_poster> bac, benji, devel now has the branches that we have been working from (~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions) so you should be able to update devel and merge and then no longer worry about that old branch as a dependency
<benji> cool
<bac> gary_poster: great
<gary_poster> bac, ok, those tasks took longer than I expected, but unless I hear back about a problem, I'm ready to go.  Should I take some of the test writing from you, or leave you alone and find something else to do?
<bac> gary_poster: i'm working tests for make_action_link
<gary_poster> cool, that's the biggie
<bac> gary_poster: feel free to pick another
<bac> gary_poster: you know better than me the other areas that need tests.
<bac> so if i can concentrate on that one function and you can begin to provide coverage for the others that would be great
<gary_poster> heh, ok.  I'll branch lp:~bac/launchpad/me-talk-pretty ?
<gary_poster> bac ^^
<bac> just a sec
<bac> gary_poster: lp:~bac/launchpad/subscription-tests
<bac> but not just yet, still pushing
<gary_poster> oh ok cool thanks
<bac> and, ready
<gary_poster> got it, thank you
<benji> why oh why does FF4 keep crashing with an "out of memory" error?
<gary_poster> :-(
<gary_poster> bac, I'm going to tackle the python bug.py "subscribe" test, fwiw
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<Ursinha> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hey Ursinha
<Ursinha> gary_poster, I know matt already answered your email, but I'll be around this week
<Ursinha> and next :)
<gary_poster> Ursinha, oh ok, cool.  I thought you guys had some holidays.  So having the doc ready for your Monday morning sounds good then?
<Ursinha> I didn't know you are expecting a new family member :) congratulations in advance for that :D
<Ursinha> gary_poster, yes, sounds perfect
<gary_poster> thank you for the congratulations Ursinha :-)
<Ursinha> :)
<gary_poster> thanks for letting me know and ttyl
 * gary_poster writing tests for reveal_direct_description_actions now, bac
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<benji> I love bzr uncommit.
 * gary_poster had forgotten about bzr uncommit, and wanted it
<bac> gary_poster: have you got test set up for reveal_direct_description_actions?
<bac> if so, could you paste it so i can steal as i need it for testing make_action_link
<gary_poster> bac, yes.  I refactored it a bit though for easier and more contained testing, so it may not be what you are looking for.  You might be more interested in test set up for get_direct_subscription_information()?
<bac> m_a_l on success currently calls r_d_d_a
<bac> my test fails b/c my LP isn't properly populated
<bac> i thought if there was boiler plate values i'd steal them
<bac> do i need to merge your refactoring?
<gary_poster> bac, merge: yeah, eventually, but I think there will be at worst one small conflict.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596594/ is what I have right now fwiw but it is not yet passing or complete.  LP not properly populated: ...looking
<gary_poster> bac: LP not properly populated: try tests of show_subscription_description
<gary_poster> that passes in LP stuff
<gary_poster> but you might be able to run with a lot of that data
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> for what you need
<gary_poster> np
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the pointer.  progress made.
<gary_poster> bac, awesome
<benji> gary_poster: things are winding down on the Chrome help link bug fix and I'm looking at next tasks: the cleanup & bugfix cards look like the best candidates; do you have any other suggestions?
<benji> the sample data update is high priority
<gary_poster> yeah, it's also very easy.  lemme look at board.
<gary_poster> benji, yeah, I think cleanup and bugfix.  We should be ready for subdivide 2's green card by tomorrow morning, I hope (i.e., done with unsubscribe in anger except for bugfixes), but not yet.  sample data is a good initial choice.  Let me see if I can get the instructions for you...
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> benji, here's the crux: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43604/ needs to be applied to all sample data databases.  This is supposed to be the instructions (https://dev.launchpad.net/Hacking#Sample Data), but I'm finding them a bit lacking.  You can take a look while I click around some more...
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/Hacking#Sample%20Data
<gary_poster> benji, I am 80% sure that you need to apply that patch to launchpad_dev
<gary_poster> and then run make newsampledata
<benji> gary_poster: define "launchpad_dev"
<gary_poster> benji, you may also want to apply it to launchpad_ftest_playground
<gary_poster> benji, launchpad_dev is the name of the PG database, as viewable with psql
<gary_poster> The page linked to from the Hacking page (https://dev.launchpad.net/PolicyAndProcess/DatabaseSchemaChangesProcess) is not exactly pertinent but seems more complete.  In particular,
<gary_poster> I think you want to move newsampledata.sql to current.sql and move newsampledata-dev.sql to current-dev.sql .  The Hacking page only describes the first of those
<benji> k, reading
<gary_poster> benji, if this proves to be problematic/annoying at all, please shelve it until Danilo returns, because I know he's familiar with the ins and outs of this.  Maybe bac knows too, and there are probably others, but Danilo has been the person I've turned to so far for this stuff.
<benji> k, I won't bang my head too hard on it
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> fwiw, my guess as to steps would be this:
<gary_poster> psql launchpad_dev
<gary_poster> within psql, paste the sql
<gary_poster> commit
<gary_poster> oops, step 0: run make schema
<gary_poster> so you have a pristine state
<gary_poster> then do psql launchpad_dev; paste the sql from danilo's pastebin; commit
<gary_poster> leave psql
<gary_poster> run make newsampledata
<gary_poster> and see if the diffs between the pertinent files look promising (filters have been added)
<gary_poster> stop.
<gary_poster> benji ^^
<gary_poster> oh, well, not stop: commit the changes and make a branch and get a review and all that stuff :-P
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> bac, lp:~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-subscribe has all my tests so far, if you want to merge (tests pass for me).  I'm going to write really simple tests for the *_action functions.  Then with your tests for make_action_link we'll be done
<gary_poster> I'm trying to figure out what "really simple tests" are ATM :-P
<gary_poster> bac, you did see LPClient and how we use it for tests, yeah?
<bac> gary_poster: yes, i saw in the old tests.  have not grabbed your new branch yet
<gary_poster> bac, yeah I just meant in the old tests.  The tests I just pushed don't use it
<gary_poster> but I'm wondering if I need to use it for testing the *_action functions.
<gary_poster> so I'm playing with it again
<bac> gary_poster: i've merged your changed and pushed with my stuff back to lp:~bac/launchpad/subscription-tests
<bac> pretty rudimentary m_a_l tests right now
<gary_poster> great bac.  on team lead call.
<gary_poster> off team lead call.
<gary_poster> bac, I just pushed another version.  This has all of the tests for the *_action functions.  lp:~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-subscribe
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> In order to test the function names and arguments being passed to named_post I am testing a bit of your function by the way, but never directly.
<bac> gary_poster: you have a sec to talk briefly?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<gary_poster> Skype me when you are ready
 * gary_poster wonders how big this branch is now
<benji> gary_poster: I /think/ this is a good sampledata change: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/596659/ but there are a few changes that I wouldn't expect
<gary_poster> benji, heh, yeah, I think that's common with sampledata changes
<benji> k; I'm running with it, so we'll see how it it fares in ec2
<gary_poster> +1 benji
<gary_poster> I'm assuming that the other changes in there (registrant, for instance) are from db changes that didn't get sampledata updates, and didn't need them for some reason (quite possibly because the changes were effectively made on the fly in db patches for dev instances)
<gary_poster> doesn't it feel backwards to be using a language in which you need help to do things like this the right way?  http://wolfram.kriesing.de/blog/index.php/2008/javascript-remove-element-from-array
<gary_poster> :-/
<benji> yeah, I remember being flabbergasted by the round-about approach you have to take when I first tried to remove an item from a list in JS
<benji> splice feels like a perl operator that somehow jumped into javascript
<bac> gary_poster: do the tests all pass in your branch?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, though there are some complaints that I just noticed as I was about to move to something else
<bac> gary_poster: these?
<bac> Error: Programmer error: unknown bug notification level: undefined
<gary_poster> bac, yes, going to fix those
<gary_poster> tests still pass though
<bac> great
<benji> gary_poster: shall I start writing the feature delivery page or one of the cleanup cards?
<gary_poster> bac, I just pushed a one-line fix
<gary_poster> benji, good question.
<gary_poster> lemme look at cards
<gary_poster> benji, if you are up for writing feature delivery page, that would be great
<gary_poster> the other options are some bugs
<benji> the kanban boards needs a tarot theme to liven things up
<gary_poster> bug 761257
<_mup_> Bug #761257: Advanced subscription overlay for direct subscriptions does not handle unsubscribing teams <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/761257 >
<gary_poster> bug 753000
<_mup_> Bug #753000: NotOneError caused by duplicate stuctural subscriptions <dba> <merge-deactivate> <oops> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/753000 >
<gary_poster> are high on my list
<gary_poster> tarot theme: heh, that would be nice
<gary_poster> customizable would be cool
<gary_poster> we can change colors
<gary_poster> now
<benji> I'm up for the writing.  It may end up being a group effort of course, but if it needs to be done by EOD tomorrow, then I'd like to start it now and at least get it started
<gary_poster> make halloween shades of orange and black
<gary_poster> benji, it needs to be done by EOD Friday.  I wasn't quite sure how to indicate that
<gary_poster> I guess Monday would be clearer
<gary_poster> did you see the example page I pointed to, benji?
<benji> I keep thinking today is Thursday for some reason.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> yay for it not being Thursday...at least from this perspective :-)
<gary_poster> benji, bug 424849 is done; it has a complicated state.  I'll download it to you when you get there, or write it myself at some point in the future
<_mup_> Bug #424849: Launchpad should batch attachment notification emails <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <story-better-notification-sending> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by gmb> <apport (Ubuntu):Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/424849 >
<benji> k
 * gary_poster didn't take much of a lunch, and is feeling the lack
<benji> gary_poster: do you know how much of the items that were more-or-less fully reviewable were fully reviewed last time?
<benji> I've been marking each as either having been reviewed or not, but I've realized that I can only guess, and even if it was, they may want to re-review to get a wholistic view
<gary_poster> benji, I don't.  I'd include them in the list as is (or modified as needed, whatever) with a note at the beginning of each one that they were already presented.
<benji> "presented" good word
<gary_poster> if you change your word from "reviewed" to "delivered" or "presented" then maybe you will be fine?
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> OK, I'm hot on the trail of my bug, but it's time to quit
<gary_poster> bac, how goes the test writing?  more concretetely, do you feel comfortable that we'll be able to get this branch in review tomorrow morning?
<bac> gary_poster: pretty good.  yes we'll be able to go into review then, unless i've missed something big
<gary_poster> awesome bac.  I expect you haven't.
<gary_poster> OK, have a great night everyone
<benji> l8r
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-21
<gary_poster> bac, last test failure: it's a teardown issue in the error code.  I think I can come up with a quick workaround.
<gary_poster> (the lp.app error overlay code, really)
<gary_poster> bac, all tests pass now
<gary_poster> Hopefully what I did to make it so is not too disgusting :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos, I'll look at kanban in a minute or two, and call in 4
<danilos> gary_poster, ack
<gary_poster> bac, is there a reason why you use "Y.Event.simulate(Y.Node.getDOMNode(node), 'click');" or can I use "node.simulate('click');" if it works for me?
<gary_poster> That's what I've been trying to standardize on
<bac> gary_poster: great, thanks!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> thank you, bac
<gary_poster> those are good tests
<bac> gary_poster: we should standardize.  i asked a while back about which was preferred and got no clear leaning
<gary_poster> bac, oh ok
<bac> gary_poster: they can be refactored i'm sure
<gary_poster> I (now?) think .simulate('click') is nicer because it is shorter and less error-prone
<gary_poster> yeh, trivial change
<danilos> part of doing stuff is going to be food :)
<benji> I've found the truth: http://naturesoundsfor.me/gary-call-background
<bac> benji: a very realistic recreation
<benji> bac: my sonic background tomorrow: http://naturesoundsfor.me/sith-christmas-beach
<benji> gary_poster: the sample data change is in devel
<gary_poster> benji, I like the gary-call-background :-)
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji: sample data on devel: awesome
<benji> a lifetime of trivial knowlege coupled with unmarketable talents
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac
<gary_poster> uh
<gary_poster> flacoste says: keep the direct subscribers
<gary_poster> drop the also notified subscribers
<gary_poster> that seems like it would address a lot of the concerns we talked about this morning
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> much easier, too, i suspect
<gary_poster> yeah, agreed
<gary_poster> benji, there's a FF/Chrome subscription issue that flacoste is filing now (works in Chrome, breaks in FF 4).  I am having trouble remembering what it is that you had to fix already like that.  Could you remind me
<benji> gary_poster: the show-help-link-on-hover that didn't
<gary_poster> ah right
<gary_poster> thanks
<benji> it was the other way-round though; it worked on FF4, not on Chrome
<gary_poster> the new bug is unrelated
<gary_poster> bug 768336
<_mup_> Bug #768336: Subscribing to a bug doesn't show display name on FF4 <regression> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768336 >
<benji> ok gary, I left several TODO markers for you to look at: https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/FeatureReviewNotes-2011-04-25
<gary_poster> benji, ack.  I'll have an MP for you in just a sec
<benji> k
 * benji goes to pour a cup of coffee.
<gary_poster> benji, is there a way to run js lint locally if make lint doesn't see any changed files (because of...something, not sure)
<benji> gary_poster: bin/lint.sh path/to/file
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-subscribe/+merge/58676 (but diff is coming)
<benji> I'm on it.
<gary_poster> danilos, when you are done with your current task, if you still have some time before EoD I'd like to consult
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<danilos> gary_poster, sure thing, though we are supposed to have the weekly call as well?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to reasign the review page card to you, since it's on your plate now
<gary_poster> danilos, oh, yeah, good point :-P
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> benji, ack thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, ok, so talk to you in ~25 mins :)
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> gary_poster, hum, should "mute email" show up when you'll receive email as a member of the team subscribed to the bug?
<gary_poster> yes, I think so danilos
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> then that changes the whole team's subscription, right?
 * gary_poster wishes he could revisit that whole "muting is a kind of subscribing" decision :-(
<danilos> gary_poster, hum, no, it just doesn't show up one the bug page (which is why I thought this was db-devel stuff as well)
<danilos> gary_poster, I don't think it changes the whole team's subscription, but there is a bug or two I uncovered
<gary_poster> danilos, talk about it on call in a moment?
<gary_poster> I have a very small branch.  I don't describe it very well though. :-P https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/owner_administrator/+merge/58683 ...
<gary_poster> I'll try to describe it better for one of the OCRs after calls
<bac> hi benji, i have a feature flag usage question.  could you look at test_bugsubscription_views.py?
<benji> bac: sure, on devel?
<bac> sure.  wherever, it hasn't changed
<benji> k, got it open
<bac> so in the first setUp, there is a with feature_flags and then a flag is set
<bac> q: does the flag remain set outside of the scope of the with contextmanager?
<benji> I wouldn't think so.
<bac> so, it seems pointless
<bac> but in later tests you see "with feature_flags()" with no feature flag set
<benji> it depends on what feature_flags returns, if it's a singleton (possibly a thread local), then it could have a nonlocal effect
 * bac likes FeaturesFixture
<benji> (oh, the downsides of a non-purely-functional language)
<bac> benji: it installs a feature controller but then seems to revert when leaving the context
<benji> bac: yep, feature_flags is a context manager that swaps out one feature flag controller for another temporarily, so that code looks like it just burns CPU time
<bac> hmm
<benji> does removing those lines change the outcome of the tests?
<bac> well i'll remove it and see what catches fire.  should've done that before bothering you
<benji> np
<bac> benji: yes, removing those lines causes all hell to break loose
 * bac confused
<benji> heh
<benji> gary_poster: done with https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/direct-personal-subscription-actions-subscribe/+merge/58676
<gary_poster> awesome benji.  thank you.  can you take my other teeny tiny branch too? :-P
<benji> sure
 * benji actually likes doing reviews.
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> being nitpicky about other people's code isn't all that hard
<benji> gary_poster: done with https://code.launchpad.net/~gary/launchpad/owner_administrator/+merge/58683
<gary_poster> benji, awesome thanks again
<benji> el gusto es mio (I can't be bothered to figure out how to type that accented I again)
<gary_poster> benji, I made all requested/suggested changes, except for removing "docstring" parameters (I did change them from {Object} to {String}.
<gary_poster> I didn't add that text to the branch, but they are used elsewhere in the branch and elsewhere in our JS.
<gary_poster> I'd argue that this should go in our list of JS discussion items that the LP team, or the squad if necessary, discuss and agree on at a later date.
<gary_poster> For now, though, there's precedence for including these, especially for our more key APIs.
<gary_poster> You ok with me leaving it for now?
<benji> yep, absolutely; I like the idea of discussing this at Dublin
<benji> the timing for having a JS-centric Thunderdome is really good
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<gary_poster> bac, do you agree that it is safe to delete the card that was over in subdivide 2 with your current feature card "Make sure users can easily see summarized information about *their* subscriptions on bug page and bug target page."?
<gary_poster> I think that should have been a comment on the bug
<gary_poster> I mean the card
<gary_poster> not a separate card
 * gary_poster is deleting it.  we can recreate it if necessary later
<gary_poster> benji, are you wondering what to do now?
<gary_poster> (I don't see active card on board)
<gary_poster> because I have ideeeeeeeaaaaas!
<benji> gary_poster: yep, in just about 30 seconds; I'm about to show bac a patch I have that he might want to use
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> bac: I still don't understand why that "with..." is needed in the setup, but this patch makes the tests a little more understanable: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597011/
<benji> gary_poster: whatcha got?
<gary_poster> benji, ok, when I say "don't be scared" basically I'm saying that to myself, but take a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=story-better-bug-notification
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> we're on the hook for high and critical, at least in theory
<benji> oh, I've already looked into the face of death... er that page
<gary_poster> a lot of the in progress are going to be fix released when we reveal the features we've been working on
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> so we need to start whittling those down
<gary_poster> a lot of those are small
<benji> the first two should really be "In Progress", right?
<benji> oh, wait the second one is new
<gary_poster> yeah
<benji> that would be a good one to work on
<gary_poster> that would be a good easy one, but there are more...
<gary_poster> yeah if you just want to take it
<gary_poster> I'm trying to garden the list
<benji> after that just burn down the list from top to bottom?
<gary_poster> well, more or less, yeah
<gary_poster> for critical and high
<bac> thanks benji.  i'd already changed it to use FeatureFixture
<bac> gary_poster: wrt to the card you deleted, that requirement needs no action, right?
<gary_poster> bac, I think that including the direct subscribers and clarifying that the (replace with new text) Edit your subscriptions appears when you have them is what we are going to try to sell as the "implementation".
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> confusing incorrect punctuation sorry
<bac> gary_poster: in that case the branch is ready for review
<bac> the fix was easy but getting the test setup correct was a pain
<gary_poster> bac fantastic.  I'm happy to do it, or OCR, or whoever.  Would you like me to take a look?
<bac> gary_poster: sure
<bac> i'm creating a bug now for tracking porpoises
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: MP sent.  if you'd like to review it i'd appreciate it
<bac> i'll let you know when the MP materializes
<gary_poster> cool bac, onit
<gary_poster> ok cool thank you
<gary_poster> I got it https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/launchpad/nix-subscriber-list/+merge/58723
<bac> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> sure
<gary_poster> bac, line 205 of diff, shouldn't "with FeatureFixture({self.feature_flag: flag}):" be "with FeatureFixture({self.feature_flag: ON}):"?
<bac> no
<bac> flag is a parameter
<bac> i show it on and off
<gary_poster> oh of course bac.  Is the comment on line 206 wrong? "# Subscribe someone to the target."  It seems you already do that in setUp, and this just renders
<bac> yep, should be moved to setUp or just deleted
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> fine with either
<gary_poster> bac, last comment I think: calculating also_notified_subscribers is expensive, as I've heard.  AFAICT We are still doing it, just not showing it?  If it were easy-ish it would be really nice not to calculate it at all.  Did you investigate that and reject it
<gary_poster> ?
 * bac looks
<bac> gary_poster: ah, you're right
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: if i move the tal:define into the feature-flag protected section of the page template it will not be calculated
<gary_poster> sounds great
<gary_poster> bac, r=me with those.  I'll follow up on the MP
<bac> thanks
<gary_poster> done
 * gary_poster is going to walk around for a sec.  biab
<gary_poster> bac, call?
<bac> yes, just trying to get this branch on its way
<gary_poster> bac, no rush, ping me when you are ready...or just call me
<benji> gary_poster: I just realized that I might be wasting my time working on bug 768336 if bac is hiding/killing the subscribe list
<_mup_> Bug #768336: Subscribing to a bug doesn't show display name on FF4 <regression> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768336 >
<gary_poster> benji, I said that to flacoste first.  short answer, you are not :-)
<bac> benji: i only hid the 'also notified' section
<gary_poster> right
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji I'll be ready in just a few
<benji> k
<bac> gary_poster: could you glance at bug 702413 .. i think it is not an issue
<_mup_> Bug #702413: Update label for lifecycle option in subscription notification levels <lp-bugs> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/702413 >
 * gary_poster reading
<gary_poster> bac, agreed
<bac> gary_poster: i'll s/the/this and land it
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, now ok?
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<bac> gary_poster: actually i think deryck was referring to the terminology used in gavin's work, which still exists in the code base but isn't used, i don't think
<gary_poster> bac, ah I see that makes sense
<bac> gary_poster:   see bug_notification_level_description_mapping if you're interested
<bac> gary i got two one-line-fix bugs done and sent off to ec2.  not much but two fewer cards on the board
 * bac is done
<gary_poster> bac, cool :-)
<gary_poster> ttyl
<gary_poster> night all
#launchpad-yellow 2011-04-22
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos looking at kanban, call in 3
<danilos> gary_poster, ack
<danilos> bac, btw, this is what I get sometimes when I have an unsaved file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597440/; not sure why it manages to build it in certain cases?
<bac> danilos: run make within emacs and it'll prompt you to save unsaved files!
<bac> when you invoke make replace the command with "cd `bzr root`; make jsbuild"
<bac> which you only have to do the first time
<danilos> bac, heh, I know how to work around it, but sometimes I don't want to save them (i.e. I changed one thing and started on a different change but decide to test the first change first :)
<danilos> bac, still, I think it'd be better if emacs backup files were ignored
<bac> yep
<gary_poster> bug 768965 is for integration tests...
<_mup_> Bug #768965: The new javascript subscription code needs integration tests <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768965 >
<gary_poster> bug 768967 is for team muting and subscription level of direct subscriptions...
<_mup_> Bug #768967: No UI to mute or change subscription level for direct team subscriptions <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768967 >
<gary_poster> LPClient mock/stub bug 768970
<_mup_> Bug #768970: JS LPClient stub/mock needs to be polished and shared <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/768970 >
<gary_poster> I wonder if the person who files the 1 millionth LP bug will get a prize, like unlimited lifetime usage of LP?
<bac> gary_poster: it'll probably be mpt who files that bug.  he seems to get the good ones
<bac> bug 1000
<_mup_> Bug #1000: There are too many bug reports in Malone <lp-foundations> <Launchpad itself:Invalid> <Ubuntu:Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000 >
<bac> bug 100000
<_mup_> Bug #100000: There are still too many bug reports <lp-bugs> <Launchpad itself:Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000 >
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> bac benji danilo, I think I am done with https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/BetterBugSubscriptionsAndNotifications/FeatureReviewNotes-2011-04-25 .  Could you all be my reviewers, please? :-)  Please feel free to make improvements directly, without consulting me.  You can ping me about it and I can remember how to look at the wiki diffs.
<gary_poster> also bac, it is really important for you and I to get our QA done ASAP so we can be sure to get the changes in the no-downtime deploy that danilos requests Monday morning.  (Maybe you've already done so and not moved the cards; I'm just looking at the kanban board.)
<danilos> gary_poster, should we list bugs like bug 739141 for items considered "done" somewhere?
<_mup_> Bug #739141: I get lp bug mail even though  'on own actions' turned off <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/739141 >
<bac> gary_poster: i did the QA and marked the bugs bug have not moved the card
<bac> will do so now
<gary_poster> danilos, I don't understand the question.  Sadly, we don't think that bug is necessarily done, though we may make the argument that the error is somewhere else in LP (in code that identifies the wrong person as the actor, so our email sending code simply does not have the proper information to do the right thing).
<gary_poster> bac, great, thank you
<bac> gary_poster: all of mine are qa-ok on https://devpad.canonical.com/~lpqateam/qa_reports/deployment-stable.html
<gary_poster> yay :-)
<bac> if only we had a fourth place to look!
<gary_poster> :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, right, I am wondering if bugs like that should be mentioned in the feature review, or we consider that such things won't help feature review (or do we assume that mrevell/Ursula when they look at stuff they'll know about existing bugs, or will find them when they try to file new ones :)
<danilos> gary_poster, it's not a big deal, I am just wondering if we should have 'special notes' section :)
<gary_poster> danilos, ah!  well, we should have a link to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=story-better-bug-notification .  I think that should be sufficient, yeah?
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, probably
<gary_poster> "Look here for the bugs (and please don't forget to use the tag for new bugs)"
<gary_poster> ok coo
<gary_poster> l
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, should the links for "unmute" be updated to production? also, we should explain when the "mute bug mail" shows up, because it only shows up in limited circumstances (i.e. when you are assigned directly [and not through a team] to the bug in my testing)
<gary_poster> danilos, update links: absolutely.  explain when the mute bug mail link shows up: we should file bugs for the things you identified in that email, I think.  For this case maybe it is worth highlighting on the wiki page additionally; not sure.  Fine if you want to.  Do you want me to file bugs for those seven items?  I could do it and then send them to you for review if you like
<danilos> gary_poster, if you feel no rush, I was thinking of filing them Monday morning
<gary_poster> danilos, sure, that's fine, as long as they are in before the review starts
<danilos> gary_poster, understood
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> augh the bugheat timeouts on qastaging are killing me
<gary_poster> the unsubscribe in anger page is kinda nice now :-)
 * danilos tries it out with latest devel :)
<gary_poster> or on qastaging!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> it could be better, could do more, and all that, but I think it is pretty useful as is.
<gary_poster> and it's relatively slick
<danilos> yeah, it looks very nice :)
<danilos> anyway, I am off, have a nice weekend everyone
<gary_poster> bye danilos
<benji> and were back
<benji> er, "we're"
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> OK I'm running away now.  FWIW, I updated the other critical bug with some more notes: bug 753000
<_mup_> Bug #753000: NotOneError caused by duplicate stuctural subscriptions <dba> <merge-deactivate> <oops> <story-better-bug-notification> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/753000 >
<gary_poster> have a nice afternoon, and  talk to you all later
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-16
<gary_poster> frankban, I approved your charm change a few minutes ago fwiw.
<gary_poster> bac frankban, call in 2
<bac> ok
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, could you please approve the slave's one too, same change: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/oneiric/buildbot-slave/apt-sources/+merge/102074
<gary_poster> frankban, done.  Sorry, I thought the two emails were the same :-P
<bac> and, i'm back
<bac> hey gary_poster, these results look promising.  do you think they are correct?  http://ec2-107-21-142-169.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/1/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> bac, great! yes, that's in line with our past experiences, if nothing new went wrong.  We know we have intermittent errors, and this triggered one of them.
<gary_poster> one of the known ones, even.
<bac> ok, cool
<bac> that was with my whoami fix (merged) and a manual fstab fix for celery
<gary_poster> great bac
<bac> gary_poster: do we want to log these results somewhere?
<bac> results saved for posterity at http://paste.ubuntu.com/932523/
<gary_poster> bac, feel free to argue differently, but my opinion is that we should file bugs only for now.  When we have our first real green buildbot run, I'd be +1 with starting a log.  This is darn close, I grant you, which might alone be an argument to start.  Well you made a pastebin...if you like, you could start (or expand) a wiki page to record the pastebin, the names of the failing tests, and the bug for each test.
<gary_poster> This one is bug 974585 fwiw
<_mup_> Bug #974585: test_openFileInNonDirectory has UncleanReactorError <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974585 >
<gary_poster> The date & LP revision of the run too, mayhap
<bac> gary_poster: wiki is a good idea
<bac> gary_poster, frankban: pretty basic wiki for result tracking: https://dev.launchpad.net/ParallelTests/ResultsLog
<gary_poster> thank you bac.  Quick email to yellow (or -dev?)
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> please?
<bac> sures
<bac> gary_poster: why all of the 'skips' shown in that result?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/932523/
<gary_poster> bac, I think they are for the layer setup and teardown bits.  One of the very first things we identified at the Budapest sprint was the fact that the testr stack does not understand tags sufficiently, and cannot filter out tags.  This caused confusion in one dimension and we filed bugs; I *think* this is another dimension.
<bac> gary_poster: oh, ok. didn't realize it was part of that problem.
<gary_poster> bac, yeah.  call my answer an educated guess.  I put it at 80% likelihood.
<gary_poster> bac, wife and I have to perform the take-two-cars-to-shop-and-return-home-in-one maneuver.  I have testrepository tests passing locally now (I had to install apt packages) and so I'll be writing tags test next.  I'll ping when I return.  If looking for task you could investigate subunit/subunit-filter in preparation for that task.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<benji> I'm not really here but if you desperately need anything, ping me.
<gary_poster> benji, ok, oh ethereal one, thank you
<gary_poster> bac, I'm back at it.
<bac> ok gary_poster
<bac> hey doesn't our moin support LP bug linking automatically? if so, anyone remember the syntax?
<gary_poster> bac, I think it is "Bug:NUMBER" but if that doesn't work, find previous examples around.
 * gary_poster looks
<bac> gary_poster: i looked but couldn't find anything
<gary_poster> bac, yeah "Bug:534363 no easy way to call destructor" results in
<bac> yes Bug:1 works.  (must be capitalized)
<gary_poster> 534363 no easy way to call destructor with link for number
<gary_poster> 534363 no easy way to call destructor [with link for number]
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: you have time for a quick hangout to talk about subunit-filter?
<gary_poster> sure bac
<gary_poster> bac, I'm in foldenhorde
<gary_poster> or goldenhorde
<bac> me too
<frankban> gary_poster, I don't remember, in parallel tests we are changing the temp dir?
<gary_poster> frankban, the temp dir as used by testr, yes.  is that what you mean?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, I don't remember where we set the temp dir
<gary_poster> frankban, build/temp
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, but I meant, what is the code that actually change the temp dir?
<gary_poster> retrieving...
<frankban> gary_poster: ah... it could be buildbot
<frankban> I've found this line in master.cfg:  env={'TEMP': properties.WithProperties('%(build_dir)s/temp')}
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, I was about to say that. :-) that's it
<frankban> gary_poster: so I am right if I say that each test is run using TEMP=new_dir
<gary_poster> frankban, fwiw, we are following the same pattern as in "Running tests" at bottom of https://dev.launchpad.net/ParallelTests .  Probably not relevant to you
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, in master.cfg
<gary_poster>     fac.addStep(bzrbuildbot.shell.ShellCommand(
<gary_poster>         command=['mkdir', 'temp']))
<gary_poster> we do that every test run
<frankban> gary_poster: TEMP=./temp bin/test -vv -t lib/lp/soyuz/doc/soyuz-upload.txt fails each time in my local machine
<gary_poster> frankban, wow!  what does the failure look like?
<gary_poster> frankban, note that it is passing more often than failing in our parallel test runs on ec2
<frankban> gary_poster: it looks like an explosion, and yes, the fact that it often passes confuses me
<frankban> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/932685/
<gary_poster> frankban, heh.  perhaps TEMP is not passed through?  We could maybe change how the files are stashed, but I'd like some belief that it will actually help before we go to the trouble.  I can describe the options that I'm thinking of.  Looking...
<gary_poster> With doctests the first failure is usually the only interesting one--or at least one of the few.  You can pass -1 to bin/test to only show the first failure.  In this case, it looks like the actual failure is even earlier: something should not be None.  If you can determine what is None (I suspect you have already) and why (probably more difficult) then we can evaluate the options for getting rid of TEMP.  Basica
<gary_poster> lly, we'd want to set the normal location for sharing those files (/tmp, I assume?) to be bind mounted in the core fstab.  Once we did that, the ephemeral instances would switch that to an ephemeral mount
<gary_poster> so they would get the information
<gary_poster> but any writes to /tmp would be isolated to their processes
<gary_poster> It should be easy to set up.
<gary_poster> It would mean a change to setuplxc to change the root container's fstab
<gary_poster> frankban, ^^
<frankban> gary_poster: I see. I want to further investigate, because it is strange we are not seen this errors in real parallel test runs
<frankban> s/seen/seeing/
<frankban> s/this/theese, aargh
<gary_poster> L0(
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> off by one smiley
<frankban> and the result is: it works on parallel tests because buildbot is not as lazy as me and uses an absolute path for the temp env var :-(  so sad
<gary_poster> :-) :-/
<frankban> gary_poster: I will run the soyuz doctests continuously during the night using shuffle. Without errors, Julian's suggestions it the think to do IMHO.
<bac> hello, i'm back.  in-laws are in the house...so there's a little confusion
<gary_poster> frankban, great, +1 on all of that.  bac, cool, lemme know when you want to refocus.  I'm looking at the filtering thing now
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> gary_poster: ok, i'm all caught up.  re-read your email.  do you want to chat again so i can go off and do something good?
<gary_poster> bac, heh, yeah, and there are more developments since that last email.
<bac> it's a fast-moving world
<gary_poster> bac, goldenhorde awaits
<gary_poster> bac, could you shoot me or yellow a diff of that simple change?
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<gary_poster> ty
<bac> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/933147/
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-17
<frankban> hi gmb: how are you doing?
<gmb> frankban: I'm good, thanks. Did I miss anything yesterday that I need to be aware of?
<frankban> gmb: not if you've red the handoff emails by gary
<frankban> gmb: could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-980295-soyuz-upload/+merge/102255
<frankban> >
<frankban> ?
<gmb> Not yet; I'll look at them presently.
<gmb> frankban: Sure; I'll look at that in a few minutes.
<frankban> gmb: after that, what do you think about pairing on something? We are in the subunit/testr/buildbot land and you know how things are tricky there
<gmb> frankban: Ok, sure. Let me get up to date on everything and I'll ping you when ready
<frankban> gmb: thanks, great
<gmb> frankban: I've approved your branch. What is it that we need to pick up next, then?
<frankban> gmb: thanks. we can decide looking at gary's email. brad is working on subunit. maybe we can pick buildbot, or something else from the kanban board
<gmb> Ok.
<gmb> Looking...
<gmb> frankban: "buildbot results show subunit streams filtered by workers" looks interesting, though I'm not sure we can do all that much with it until the bug 949950 work lands.
<_mup_> Bug #949950: Feature request: an option to show full subunit stream of running tests <Testrepository:New for gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/949950 >
<frankban> gmb: looking
<frankban> gmb: it's described by gary as:
<frankban> * buildbot's testr call in master.cfg should get the --subunit argument from the work on bug 949950
<frankban>   * we add multiple stdout parsers in the buildbot output for the testr call.
<frankban>     > One will simply be the stdout.
<frankban>     > We will have one for each of the test processes piped through subunit-filter to give us the output per worker (e.g. subunit-filter --with="^tags: worker-0" -error --failure --success), and then piped through "subunit-ls --no-passthrough"
<_mup_> Bug #949950: Feature request: an option to show full subunit stream of running tests <Testrepository:New for gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/949950 >
<frankban>     > We will have one that will show us only the failures, perhaps in non-subunit format.  This one might also update the status of the waterfall for on the fly test counts.
<frankban>   * for the buildbot piping to work, we *might* need to clean up the output of our testr command (i.e., removing lines 1-44 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/932523/).  it might be robust enough without it.
<frankban> gmb: I don't know if we need the subunit output from testr to use subunit-filter
<gmb> Hmm.
<frankban> gmb: to test it we could take the output from the .testrepository/tmpxxxx file, maybe
<gmb> frankban: Yes, that's what I was thinking as well.
<frankban> gmb: I have started the charms, using constraints (hope they work)
<gmb> frankban: Okay. I'm still waiting on being able to kill VMWare - it's eating my CPU but I'm in the middle of apt-get upgrade on the VM; I'll try and start a hangout but no promises.
<frankban> aarghh... restarting the juju environment --constraints mem=10G --constraints cpu=8 gave me 4 cores...
<gmb> !
<gmb> I love Juju's ability to be completely and utterly maddening at almost every turn.
<gmb> frankban: I'm in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/hallo-tuesday#; no idea how good my audio will be though.
<gmb> Aaaaah
<gmb> Firefox crash.
<gmb> Thankfully, I'm nearly done with the updates...
<gmb> Restarting FF, anyway...
<frankban> ok, constraints don't work...
<gmb> frankban: Oh, fun. So am I right in thinking that there's now no way to start the kind of instances we need?
<frankban> gmb: I am trying to check if the error is in the juju wrapper, using the real juju now
<gmb> Ah, okay.
<frankban> gmb: if that's not the case, I could use constraints in environment.yaml
<gmb> frankban: Ah, right. For some reason I thought that wouldn't work - I guess I was confusing it with default-instance-type and suchlike, which are now non-functional.
<frankban> or maybe... gmb do you know a way to specify the ec2 image type in contsraints?
<gmb> Hang on, I think bac wrote some useable instructions...
<gmb> frankban: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/927016/
<gmb> That worked for me last week, IIRC.
<gmb> So I guess tweaking that for a c1.xlarge instance should work.
<gmb> "should"
<frankban> cool thanks gmb
<gmb> frankban: If you're starting an lpbuildbot master/slave, it probably makes sense to set that running and then grab lunch. By which time, I should also have my CPU back.
<frankban> gmb: ok
<frankban> see you later
<gmb> Okay.
<gmb> frankban: I've added our faces to the card for this on the Kanban board.
<frankban> thanks gmb
<frankban> gmb: your ssh key is the carrot one?
<gmb> frankban: Yes.
<frankban> gmb: added your keys and started 2 screen sessions
<frankban> master: ec2-204-236-222-6.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<gmb> frankban: Thanks.
<frankban> slave: ec2-184-73-121-132.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<gmb> Okay. I'll grab food and check them out later.
<bac> hello gents
<bac> carrot keys?
<benji> gmb and frankban: I'm readying email and looking at the board to figure out what I should work on.  Is the board up to date?  Do you have any suggestions?
<bac> hi benji -- i think it is euro lunch
<benji> bac: "euro lunch" sounds like a new fad, one I could get behind
<bac> benji: yes.  euro* maybe not but *lunch definitley
<benji> :)
<bac> benji: did you see gary's emails re: the testr/subunit/testtools stuff?
<benji> yep, I'm re-reading them now to try to figure out where I can be most helpful
<bac> he and i are in the middle of trying to get the --subunit option to work
<benji> yep
<benji> bac: unless you want to pair, it looks like I should work on one of the prerequisites for 974622
<bac> benji: maybe we can pair later?  pairing before 9am is probably a bad idea
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> I was going to restart after that upgrade, but running out of time
<gary_poster> benji, how did the manuel py3 work go?
<gary_poster> ooh, nvidia app got a nice new pretty icon
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb, call in 2
<benji> gary_poster: really well, we had the tests passing around noon and had a release made by 3 (with some Thai in between)
<gary_poster> benji, great! :-)
<gary_poster> I suspected Thai might play a part in the day
<bac> umm, thai
<gary_poster> If my magic trackpad worked reliably, I would not have a single complaint about the more recent precise versions.
<gary_poster> bac, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordepart2thequickening ?
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<benji> gary_poster: what should I look at now?
<gary_poster> benji, good question.  bac and I are talking in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordepart2thequickening .  I need to prepare and deal with kids very very soon...
<gary_poster> benji, could join us there for now
<benji> gary_poster: is that an invitation
<benji> oh, it is
<bac> rejoining
<gary_poster> bac: good to know: "gnome-open" is roughly equivalent to OSX "open"
<bac> benji: here is what happens when i exit "script" while sharing a screen:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/933977/
<bac> something got terminated [1] but not the ssh to chinstrap as you see it is still running
<benji> bac: hmm, I don't understand that
<bac> me neither
<benji> bac: we want these in lp:~yellow, right?
<bac> benji: yes, i think so
<bac> gary_poster, benji: here is the final diff: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934005/
<benji> bac: thanks; the testtools roll-up branch is ready at lp:~yellow/testtools/latest
<bac> ok
<bac> still working on MP
<benji> k
<gary_poster> nice bac
<bac> benji: my branch is at lp:~bac/testrepository/bug-949950
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, bac, it looks like we have basic approval from Robert on https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/testrepository/integrate_worker_tagging/+merge/102165
<gary_poster> jml will adjust the wrap_results approach per his review
<bac> great
<gary_poster> and then we can write a test and try to get it officially merged
<gary_poster> ISTR not being quite sure what we could test; looking...
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah, if we could test to see that "case" had the expected wrap_result, and that wrap_result did what we expected, that would be an acceptable unit test, but case is not exposed directly...
<gary_poster> we could write wrap_result in such a way that it could be tested in isolation...
<gary_poster> that might be sufficient, though IWBNI we could verify that it was being used in the proper integration
<bac> benji: do you want to hangout to do the ppa recipes?
<benji> bac: sure, if you want to get it going I'll be there in a minute when I get this other roll-up branch done
<bac> benji: ok, the google won't let me into the hangout.  :(
<gary_poster> frankban, could you let me know what version of lxc is installed in ec2?  0.7.5-3ubuntu51 is supposed to make the manual fstab change unnecessary, so I'm wondering if that has propagated yet
<gary_poster> all the way to ec2
<gary_poster> (which is sometimes behind the times)
<gary_poster> no rush, but today would be good
<benji> ok, lp:~yellow/testrepository/latest is ready now, too
<frankban> gary_poster:  0.7.5-3ubuntu52
<gary_poster> frankban, uh-oh
<benji> bac: try it now (https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/talk.google.com/goldenhorde#)
<gary_poster> frankban, we should verify that the manual hack is still necessary then
<benji> hmm, that's not the canonical one, but I guess it should work
<gary_poster> if it is, we should report it
<gary_poster> and maybe install our workaround in setuplxc
<gary_poster> frankban, once you have the current test run, do you have the time to undo the manual change you made and rerun the tests?
<frankban> gary_poster: one test run actually automatically started and finished without the hack: http://ec2-204-236-222-6.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/0/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<gary_poster> frankban, ack, thanks.  Yeah, looks like the hack is still necessary.  I'll consult with hallyn
<frankban> gary_poster: meanwhile I am going to start a test with the hack
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban
<bac> benji: it was too much fun
<bac> benji: want to try the normal hangout?
<benji> bac: sure, do you want to make one or shall I? (I can't make a "canonical" one for some reason)
<bac> benji: i'm in
<bac> yeah, it is messing up today wrt to identities
<benji> bac: what is the URL?
<bac> you know, the normal one
<bac> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/talk.google.com/goldenhorde#
<benji> bac: "We're sorry, you are not invited to that hangout"
<bac> gah
<gary_poster> frankban, I spoke with hallyn and apparently this is expected
<gary_poster> we should adjust setuplxc
<gary_poster> to make this change
<gary_poster> eventually there will be an official fix for lucid containers
<gary_poster> but not right now
<gary_poster> i'll make a card
<frankban> gary_poster: add an option to setuplxc to add that line in var/lib/lxc/lptests/fstab?
<gary_poster> frankban, yeah.  I guess an opton makes sense so we can easily undo it in the future, but for now it is required, so you could make the change without an option too
<frankban> gary_poster: it could make sense to add the hack to lpsetup too
<gary_poster> frankban, agreed
 * gary_poster babysits/lunches quite early
<frankban> parallel tests always find horrible ways to fail...
<frankban> sometimes it's like working with quantum computers: http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2012-04-17/
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) .  Do you have new results yet?  I didn't see them on the ResultsLog page
<frankban> gary_poster: I am looking at them right now, some new errors: http://ec2-204-236-222-6.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8010/builders/lucid_lp/builds/1/steps/shell_9/logs/stdio
<gary_poster> So a DisconnectionError, some weird hwdb thing, another DisconnectionError that looks like bug 974617 (we thought it was fixed), and our old friend UncleanReactorError
<_mup_> Bug #974617: test_operational_view_integration fails intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by bac> <Python PGBouncer:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974617 >
<gary_poster> frankban, could you get the output of testr failing for the wiki's pastebin?  I think that is easier to read
<gary_poster> frankban, I'll file bugs, unless you want to
<frankban> thanks gary_poster, I will update the ResultsLog page
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban.  I'll put the bugs I file there
<frankban> gary_poster: I hope the UncleanReactorError will be a dead old friend tomorrow: could you suggest me a place in launchpad where to put some testing generic tools, like the clean_up_reactor function?
<gary_poster> frankban, ...lp.testing?  looking there
<gary_poster> frankban, yeah, lib/lp/testing/__init__.py?  look in there and see what you think
<frankban> gary_poster: yes I was looking there too, it seems a good place, thank you
<gary_poster> cool, welcome
<benji> darn: "Rejected: testrepository_0.0.5+z~ppa1~precise1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.0.5+z~ppa1~precise1 <= 0.0.5++trunk146~yellow2~precise1"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> opaque to me
<benji> I think we need that to be "++z"... yep, that works
<benji> bac: testtools and testrepository are happy now (https://launchpad.net/~yellow/+archive/ppa)
<benji> well, now that all the testtools branches are merged we should switch to using the testtools trunk and fix our testr branch, I'll do both of those
<bac> benji: could you change the ownership of the testr build recipe to be ~yellow?
<bac> benji: also, in the past we had different build recipes for different branches (yellow branch, trunk, etc).  i think that is wrong and confusing.  we should have one recipe and just change the branch that is used.
<bac> hey gary_poster did you see jml's comments on my MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/testrepository/bug-949950/+merge/102317
<gary_poster> bac, no, looking
<benji> bac: (was afk) yep, I'll change ownership now; on the second part (different build recipes for different branches), I don't understand what action you're wanting me to take
<benji> ownership changed
<bac> benji: encouragement not to create a new recipe for testtools trunk
<benji> bac: oh! right, I was going to edit the recipe we made to point it to the trunk, is that what you are wanting?
<bac> benji: yes, as opposed to what stupid people do (me) -- create a new recipe
<gary_poster> bac, comments: sounds ok.  (1) I thought we saw all tests when we ran the subunit make check with --subunit?  I'm mistaken? (2) changing make_result as he describes: :-/ sounds like fixing the tests will be time-consuming and annoying.  Hopefully I'm wrong.  "vars" comment: I wonder if he's asking for a change to getattr.  Not clear. :-/
<benji> recipe updated, builds requested
<bac> gary_poster: as to 1) i'm not sure.
<bac> 2) yes, i think it'll break lots
<gary_poster> :-/
<bac> 3) using getattr looks more standard
<gary_poster> true
<bac> gary_poster: would you grab the branch and see if the output is what you remember?
<gary_poster> sure bac.  gimme a sec, in the middle of something else, but can do in 5
<bac> thanks
<gary_poster> bac, no I remember lots of blather
<gary_poster> maybe those were just the failing tests
<gary_poster> but I thought it also included successes
<gary_poster> bac, are you working on that?
<bac> gary_poster: i don't think we changed anything significant related to that
<gary_poster> I don't think so either bac
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool bac thank you
<bac> gary_poster: but i wanted to see if we had a regression before i implemented jml's suggestions
<gary_poster> I doubt it
<gary_poster> I suspect my memory/care in looking atthe result yesterday more
<benji> gah! since the recipes evaluated to having the same version the new builds failed, I think I can fix that without too much trouble
<benji> (I should have changed ppa1 to ppa2.)
<bac> benji: i sure wish the build machinery tested the versioning before doing all of the work...
<benji> really
<bac> gary_poster: i think we confused ourselves yesterday when we ran:
<bac> python -m subunit.run testrepository.tests.test_suite
<bac> that does show all of the results
<bac> think that could've been it?
<gary_poster> bac, oh, yeah, maybe so
<bac> gary_poster: anyway, i've about finished the follow-up branch
<bac> test fallout was not so bad
<gary_poster> bac, awesome.  thank you
<bac> gary_poster: better, no?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934507/
<gary_poster> bac, yes :-)
<benji> I'm heading out to the dentist.  I'll see you guys tomorrow.
<bac> here's the diff gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/934512/
<bac> bye benji -- good luck
<gary_poster> bye benji
<gary_poster> bac, looks nice.  you need to add the options for the load command too, according to jml, right?  Did I miss that?
<bac> gary_poster: oh yeah
<bac> gary_poster: that was easy.  MP created.
<gary_poster> bac, great
<gary_poster> bac, fix for bug 974617 didn't work: my alaysis must have been failty :-(
<_mup_> Bug #974617: test_operational_view_integration fails intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> <Python PGBouncer:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974617 >
<gary_poster> faulty
<gary_poster> analysis
<bac> gary_poster: dang
<gary_poster> my typing is faulty too
<bac> so is it only failing in paralleltests?
<bac> gary_poster: see you tomorrow.  have a good evening
<gary_poster> bye bac
<gary_poster> you too
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-18
<bac> morning
<benji> frankban: I reviewed and approved https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-974585-unclean-reactor-error/+merge/102473
<benji> frankban: I also reviewed the two MPs about adding to fstab
<frankban> thank you benji
<benji> np
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 1 or 2
<gmb> Okay
<bac> ok
<bac> gary_poster: quoth jml "soon.  sorry for the delay"
<benji> gary_poster: I can't think of anything to add to the progress report.
<gary_poster> ack thank you benji
<frankban> gary_poster: I am going to change "974585: in progress (frankban)" to "fix committed" in the document, do you agree?
<gary_poster> frankban, agreed, thank you
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw I added comment 3 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/981114
<_mup_> Bug #981114: LP tests fail in lxc due to 'bzr whoami' failure <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/981114 >
<bac> thanks gary_poster, that looks good
<gary_poster> cool bac, thanks for looking
<benji> hmm, that's odd:
<benji> % grep '^tags:' .testrepository/7 | cut -d' ' -f2 | sort | uniq -c
<benji>       1 worker-0
<benji>      88 worker-1
<benji>      88 worker-2
<benji>      87 worker-3
<benji> well, maybe not that odd, that one tests took 0.6 seconds which is about the length of the test run
<gary_poster> bac gmb, have you reviewed the doc for the past two weeks?
<gmb> gary_poster: The biweekly progress doc for today?
<gary_poster> frankban, I replaced all the old lpsetup changes in the doc (that were from an earlier copy) with "various lpsetup improvements".  I reviewed the recent changes and they seemed relatively small, but I may have missed something.  Did I?
<gary_poster> yes gmb, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1JsnEKxxID8GijjZcUOTQ671w9zeKNwoA4dbIhoSbGjA/edit
<bac> gary_poster: looking
<gary_poster> ty
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm looking now, too.
<gary_poster> ty
<frankban> gary_poster: you are right, I think the only changes for these two weeks are just those you can see in done-done
<gary_poster> cool frankban, ty
<bac> benji: in charm tools we have this:
<bac> juju_status = lambda: command('juju')('status')
<bac> any reason that is better than the more straightforward
<bac> juju_status = command('juju', 'status')
<gmb> bac: Testing.
<gmb> bac: The charm-tools tests monkeypatch juju_status so that it doesn't call out to juju, IIRC.
<bac> gmb: er?  how so, for the slow?
<bac> gmb: ok, i'll look for that
<bac> just curious, no biggie
<gmb> bac: Yeah, it was a speed thing. However, it of course means that we need a test to make sure our mocker is actually accurate, which, also IIRC, it actually isn't.
<gmb> (anymore)
<gmb> bac: So feel free to actually make it, yanno, do what it should :)
<benji> bac: I think the second should work, the first is probably from the time before the command function grew the second parameter
<bac> gmb: i may have already
<bac> it seems a juju_status command can be monkeypatched regardless of how it is originally defined.  benji i think you're right it may be a leftover
<bac> gmb: the tests all passed in my latest branch after i updated them to account for 'agent-state' returned by 'juju status'
<gmb> bac: Ah, cool.
 * gmb -> late lunch / changing locations
<bac> gary_poster: as a slack time task i'm gathering information about the juju SSL failures so i can file a bug.  spurious juju failures were the doom of our scripting.
<gary_poster> bac, sounds great, ty
<frankban> could someone please request a build here? https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/+recipe/python-shelltoolbox-daily-lucid (I have reached the quota)
<gary_poster> frankban, on it
<frankban> ty gary_poster
<gary_poster> frankban, destination should be "Yellow Squad PPA" right?  and Lucid, to state the seemingly obvious.
<frankban> yes gary_poster
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> pending frankban
<frankban> thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> benji, am I right that you are working on "Add worker ID tagging to testrepository" but not on the buildbot changes necessary for 974622?  If I am right, bac and/or I could look at that.  If I am wrong, woohoo!  more slack time!
<benji> gary_poster: you're right, specifically testing at this stage
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  bac, I'm going to try futzing around with the buildbot stuff.  If you want to join me at some point, I strongly suspect that you would make things move much faster.
<gary_poster> (but please feel free to finish the valuable juju bits you are doing)
<bac> gary_poster: here is the error i see doing repeated calls to 'juju status':  http://paste.ubuntu.com/935599/
<bac> gary_poster: i'll be glad to help with that in a bit.  i'm about to leave to go biking
<gary_poster> bac, benji, I only see testtools and testrepository in yellow PPA.  we need the newest subunit, or at least the revision I identified in one of my emails, also.  Is that somewhere, like in the LP PPA, or do we still need to add that too?
<gary_poster> bac, cool, have a good time
<benji> gary_poster: I don't know of any changes we have made to subunit.
<gary_poster> benji, we didn't make a change to subunit, but as I outlined in the "steps we need to take" email, we need a newer revision than is released.  lemme find that...
<gary_poster> yay, jml merged!
<benji> gary_poster: oh, ok
<gary_poster> > - add test in subunit for TestProtocolClient.tags method
<gary_poster> > - add .tags method to TestProtocolClient (see patch below)
<gary_poster> These were added in revno 158 of subunit (unreleased).  We just need to make our own release (after the work on subunit-filter, below).
<gary_poster> back in a moment
 * gary_poster going to lunch.  subunit tests are failing, which means it won't build as is, which means we have work to do.
<gary_poster> (I was wrong, confused by old builds)
<gary_poster> but python-testtools does fail because of def _merge_tags(existing, (new_tags, gone_tags)):
<bac> benji: do you know what needs to be done wrt subunit for ppa?
<bac> a ppa already exists here: https://code.launchpad.net/~testing-cabal/+archive/archive that jelmer looks to be working on to get r162 built
<benji> bac: we need the head of subunit trunk packaged
<gary_poster> bac, I was just going to copy that over when it was done
<gary_poster> a slightly bigger problem is that testtools does not build
<gary_poster> because of that code I gave above
<gary_poster> SyntaxError in py3
<gary_poster> so build fails
<gary_poster> so unavailable
<bac> gary_poster: it looks like support for py3 was only added recently to the packaging branch, but testtools looks to have lots of issue wrt py3
<bac> not just the paramater format problem
<gary_poster> bac, agreed
<gary_poster> bac, I just said the next thing I found to jml
<gary_poster> I think we should mae a branch with py3 build stuff removed, as I said to jml on -dev
<bac> gary_poster: oh, ok
<gary_poster> testrepository is failing too?  according to mail to yellow
<bac> gary_poster: and also stuff like : AttributeError: 'range_iterator' object has no attribute 'next'
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> about 15 test failures for py3
 * bac looks at testr upload log
<gary_poster> bac, so what's the most efficient way to rip out by3 build bits and get something working in the yellow ppa
<bac> gary_poster: branch the vcs packaging, fix it and push to ~yellow.  they recreate build recipe referencing the new packaging
<bac> gary_poster: i'll do that now
<gary_poster> we are using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/935822/
<bac> s/they/then
<gary_poster> argh
<gary_poster> bac, we are using "merge packaging lp:~vcs-imports/testtools/unstable"
<gary_poster> perhaps there is a "stable"?
<bac> benji: it looks like testr recipe failed b/c the 'ppan' was not incremented.  correct?
<bac> gary_poster: oh, maybe
<gary_poster> bac, not that I see :-/ https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/testtools
<benji> bac: it did once yesterday, but I fixed it that time; did it fail again?
<bac> benji: yes, recently
<benji> hmm
<gary_poster> and also http://anonscm.debian.org/bzr/collab-maint/python-testtools/
<bac> gary_poster: i wonder if the build recipe lets you specify a revision number for the packaging branch
<gary_poster> good question
<bac> would be nice
<bac> just roll back one or two rev
<benji> I just looked at the error in my email, it looks like incrementing the ppa# is all it needs.
<gary_poster> r35 of testtools build won't be good enough bac
<gary_poster> we could fork it though
<gary_poster> and up the revision number
<gary_poster> but r35 is 0.9.14-1 and we have 0.9.14-2 I think
<bac> gary_poster: no i meant a new recipe that uses an old version of the packaging branch but trunk of the source tree
<gary_poster> bac I understood
<gary_poster> bac, my point is that their is not an old version of the packaging branch that is simply usable
<bac> do we need to talk, gary_poster?  i think we may be missing each other.
<gary_poster> there
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I am in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<benji> it shouldn't matter but just in case it becomes important: I just merged the testrepository branch that I'm proposing to Robert into our testrepository "latest" branch
<benji> gary_poster: I /think/ all the tasks for Tasks for bug 974622
<_mup_> Bug #974622: cannot determine order of test execution in a parallel worker <Testrepository:Triaged> <testtools:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974622 >
<benji> gary_poster: I /think/ all the task for bug 974622 are done now.
<_mup_> Bug #974622: cannot determine order of test execution in a parallel worker <Testrepository:Triaged> <testtools:New> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974622 >
<bac> gary_poster, benji: i've changed the testtools recipe to use trunk and created a packaging branch to get rid of the py3 build.
<bac> the recipe is at https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/testtools-daily
<bac> unfortunately, we have the same versioning problem now.  trunk is at r253 where ~yellow/testtools/latest is at 265, so the latest ppa has that bzr revno
<gary_poster> ...
<gary_poster> benji, we still need to hook it up to buildbot...but we can make a separate card for that.  This adds value, I agree.  I'd like to sat that once the PPA is set up and works (we can show that all the tools we added can be used), we are done.
<gary_poster> with this card I mean
<gary_poster> then a separate card for the buildbot integration
<gary_poster> bac, :-/
<gary_poster> suggestions, bac?
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<benji> bac: you are working on the PPA, right?
<gary_poster> AIUI...bac is working on getting testtools in the PPA, and benji is working on getting the newest testrepository in the PPA (the complaint that we all got from the build system was for a problem we actually care about)
<gary_poster> (because we want --full-results)
<benji> gary_poster: ok, I can do that (put testrepository in the PPA).
<gary_poster> benji, cool, thanks.  AIUI, you have to manually increase some number or other, from 2 to 3?
<bac> yes, i am working on testtools ppa
<benji> I have the feeling that we should have decomposed that 974622 card a little more.
<bac> but i am stuck
<benji> gary_poster: yep, that should be it
<gary_poster> benji, maybe.  I thought about it for a bit.  We had a bit of decomposition.  <shrug>
<gary_poster> bac, if we simply merged trunk into our own branch would that be good enough?
<gary_poster> then we would be building from our branch
<gary_poster> which would have a high-enough revno
<bac> gary_poster: yeah
<benji> yeah, it wasn't too bad; I just think a tad more would have been nice
<gary_poster> benji, cool.  maybe see if you can come up with a suggestion for the future for our Friday call? (assuming we remember to have it :-P )
<gary_poster> if not, no biggie
<benji> k, I'll think about it
<gary_poster> but now, when things are fresh, is the time to see if you can turn that hunch into something actionable :-)
<gary_poster> thanks
<gary_poster> <cynicism> oh good, another linked in sort of thing for people to connect with: http://www.naymz.com/
<bac> gary_poster: ~yellow/testtools/latest merged and PPA building
<gary_poster> got an email from someone wanting to "connect with me"
<gary_poster> great bac thanks
<gary_poster> (from a canonicalite I suspect I've never met, no less)
<gary_poster> and to continue my cynicism, look, it's not buildbot, it's not jenkins, it's not hudson, it's...travis! http://travis-ci.org/ kills my chrome though
<gary_poster> fine on midori though
<benji> gary_poster: testrepository has been updated in the PPA, build successful
<gary_poster> great benji, thanks.  I saw that it was bopping along
<gary_poster> bac, how goes it?
<bac> gary_poster: had a mis-start but it is rebuilding now
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  this is in https://launchpad.net/~yellow/+archive/ppa/+packages ?  I don't see the rebuild
<bac> gary_poster: this go looks better: https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/testtools-daily
<bac> gary_poster: not done yet
<bac> gary_poster: 0.9.14-bzr266~ppa39~oneiric1 just published.  precise is finishing up.
<bac> gary_poster: 0.9.14-bzr266~ppa39~precise1 is available
<gary_poster> yay bac, thanks
<gary_poster> trying
<bac> gary_poster: false start.  it looked like it built but then didn't publish
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, was going to say I didn't get it
<bac> ok, i missed something in the rules file.  sorry.
<bac> gary_poster: it claims 13 minutes
<gary_poster> cool np
<benji> gary_poster and bac: who is going to test the software in the PPA once that build completes?  I was assuming I was, but I should make that assumption explicit so if not I can start on something else.
<gary_poster> benji, the next task (I just made a card and then deleted it) is "buildbot results show subunit streams filtered by workers"
<gary_poster> that depends on this stuff working...
<gary_poster> anyone who wants to work on that task should see if they have a working version of stuff that does what we want.
<gary_poster> (sorry, I'm thinking this through)
<gary_poster> so...I was planning on trying out what I expected to work for buildbot (via running testrepository tests, since they are parallel)
<benji> oh, wait, I thought "verify that the stuff in the PPA does what we want" was the last bit of 974622, not the first bit of the next thing
<gary_poster> well...
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> verification and usage are darn similar I guess is what I was trying to think through
<gary_poster> I was not planning on verifying except to the degree that I was going to see if I could use
<gary_poster>  it
<benji> true, and if verification fails, then that will spawn new cards
<gary_poster> someone actually verifying and coming at it from that perspective would probably be wise
<benji> yep
<benji> ok, in that case I don't have anything to do :)
<gary_poster> benji, oh, I thought you were going to be the verifier!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> and I was going to hang out as the user, or sneak past you and see if I could use it while you were verfying it and not looking
<gary_poster> So, behold A Decision
<benji> gary_poster: oh, I can be... even then, I'm blocked, but I suppose not for long.  Although, I've been thinking that it wouldn't be much longer for a while now.
<gary_poster> heh, yeah me too
<gary_poster> benji, have you already watched inventing on principle, http://vimeo.com/36579366 ?
<benji> I have.  Good stuff.
<gary_poster> then I have no suggestions :-P
<bac> gary_poster: lifeless' clarification of the whoami situation doesn't help me.
<gary_poster> bac, we can move card for bug 949950 right?
<_mup_> Bug #949950: Feature request: an option to show full subunit stream of running tests <Testrepository:Fix Committed by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/949950 >
<gary_poster> then we have a spot free
<bac> gary_poster: indeed
<gary_poster> bac, remind me that bug please?
<gary_poster> the one with lifeless' comment
<bac> bug 981114
<_mup_> Bug #981114: LP tests fail in lxc due to 'bzr whoami' failure <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/981114 >
<bac> he's still thinking it is a test isolation problem.
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to move the 974622 card to... somewhere, because it's "done"
<gary_poster> benji, you verified?
<benji> ...
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> I guess we talked past one another
<benji> no, that is part of the next thing; isn't that what we just talked about
<gary_poster> not exactly.  we can talk about it to clarify things later.  Please move the card once you have been able to verify.  I apologize for the confusion largely caused or at least exacerbated by my earlier indecision.
<bac> gary_poster: ok, for real, the testtools are in the ppa:  https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+archive/ppa/+packages
<gary_poster> bac, great
<gary_poster> bac, I think I understand what Robert is saying now
 * benji is saved by the HVAC guy knocking at the door.
<gary_poster> but it is a pretty odd way of saying it
<gary_poster> bac, I *think* Robert is making the point that we can set whoami explicitly in that test
<bac> please translate, slowly
<bac> oh
<gary_poster> and then it will give a nice value, irrespective of whether /etc/mailname is set
<gary_poster> which makes sense
<gary_poster> and Robert's ideas often make sense
<gary_poster> so I choose to interpret his message in that way. :-)
<bac> ok
<bac> so what do you want to do?  unwind the /etc/mailname change and do it this way?
<bac> if that's the case i'd make a new card for it and, uh, get to it when we get to it.
<bac> i need to run to town for a bit.  bbl.
<gary_poster> bac bye
<gary_poster> and yes, let's unwind and add
<gary_poster> I'll make a card
<gary_poster> I made a card
<gary_poster> testtools is not actualy available yet
<gary_poster> benji, AFAICT the worker tags are not included, but maybe my test sucks...
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> wait
<gary_poster> my test sucks
<benji> hope springs eternal
<gary_poster> no it doesn't :-P
<benji> hope dies instantly
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> no, hope springs eternal, but I don't think my test sucks
<benji> pfft
<gary_poster> so I have newest versions of three packages from ppa
<benji> hope VERBS ADVERBly
<gary_poster> --subunit works
<benji> k
<gary_poster> --full-results works
<benji> k
<gary_poster> but --parallel does not give me worker tags
<benji> are worker tags added in your most recent .testrepository/## file?
<gary_poster> good q looking
<benji> (worker tags are always added, not just when --parallel is used)
<gary_poster> no they are not
<gary_poster> I've checked testr and subunit version
<gary_poster> checking testtools...
<gary_poster> 0.9.14-bzr266
<gary_poster> yeah that's right
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going afk now.  The next thing I would check is to see if the code is actually in testrepository.  You want to see a _wrap_result function in testrepository/commands/load.py that is fed to ConcurrentTestSuite.
<gary_poster> benji, ack, on call.  ttyl
<benji> k
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-19
<frankban> morning gmb, how are you doing?
<frankban> gmb: would you like to pair on some card? there is only one free slot in the lane
 * gmb lunches
<bac> ahoy
<gary_poster> benji, did you ask jml if we should run with the tag leakage work he did, or is he planning to bring that to roost soon?
<gmb> gary_poster, I think benji's out at the toothiologist.
<benji> gary_poster: I didn't.
<gmb> I stand corrected.
<gary_poster> that was bac, wasn't it?
 * gary_poster goes to look
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, do you think that's a reasonable thing to do?
<gary_poster> benji gmb frankban call in 2
<benji> gary_poster: I do
<gmb> Meh, people whose name's all start with "B" confuse me.
<gary_poster> excellent, benji.  hey, benji, would you please go talk to jml?  you could coordinate with him on the...
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> frankban, yoo hoo
<benji> gary_poster: Katie came down with what I had last week and I just found out that one of our cats has a vet appointment at 2:30 (our one-on-one time).  Do you mind if we reschedule so I can take him to the vet?  (It should be a short visit and the vet is just outside the neighborhood.)
<gary_poster> no problem, of course, benji
<gary_poster> benji, 1:15?
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> cool, I will adjust calendar
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, hey, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone when you are ready.  no rush
<bac> i am back from the toothiologist
<bac> gary_poster: look at all of this local cloudiness we're missing out on:  http://www.ibm.com/solutions/education/cloudacademy/us/en/cloud_academy_conference_program.html
<gary_poster> gmb, call in 1 or 2
<gary_poster> bac, interesting.  I wish it were easier to keep abreast of all these opportunities in the area
<gary_poster> Cloud "Academy" ?
<bac> gary_poster: yep, i seem to find out about stuff one or two days late
<gary_poster> I guess it is education-y
<gary_poster> and thus "Academy"
<gary_poster> I mean, for education-related organizations
<gary_poster> It looks a bit like an IBM advertisement for their cloud offerings t education people
<bac> the university is particularly bad about advance notice of events
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> gmb you around?  if so, https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<gary_poster> bac, I've done searches for calendars of tech stuff in the area to no avail
<gary_poster> find a need and fool it, as Zippy the Pinhead says: maybe we should make one!
<gmb> gary_poster, Sorry, my connection went away and I didn't notice.
<gary_poster> bac, this is where we are with the PPA and dependencies and stuff: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1msejam1-AliaJ55lVEYayfWlmHTetjGheF3Tzjm9evA/edit
<gmb> I'm back up now, though.
<gary_poster> cool gmb
<gary_poster> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone gmb
<gmb> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i can start on those PPA tasks if benji hasn't
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<gary_poster> he is working on the fix for that MP
<gary_poster> last I checked
<gary_poster> bac also are you done with you slack card?
<bac> gary_poster: i just posted something in #juju about the slack card.  i'll move it now.
<gary_poster> and finally you could get a juju 8 core buildbot instance up in (optimistic) preparation for figuring out how to hook all of this up
<benji> bac: I just updated testr in the ppa; I /think/ the others are up to date, but I'm checking against that doc now
<gary_poster> and maybe run a daily test t=while we are at it bac
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<benji> bac: I just kicked off a build of testtools-daily which should take care of the second bullet point on that doc (the first has been done too)
<gmb> gary_poster, Still there?
<benji> bac: I have view-only access to the doc for some reason (I'm using my canonical account.)
<gmb> I'm guessing no, then.
<gary_poster> gmb, we are into robot lag gmb :-(
 * gary_poster contemplates skype as an alternative
<gmb> gary_poster, Skype works, but I don't have anything to add really; I'll be mailing the list with my UDS plan anyway...
<gary_poster> do you have skype gmb?  I just got that on my precise recently
<gary_poster> the issue might be on my side, I don't know
<gmb> gary_poster, I have skype, and also OSX...
<gary_poster> let's skype anyway, if you don't mind, gmb.  lemme log in
<bac> benji: i cannot edit it either.  boo google
<benji> boogle
<gmb> Sure
<bac> benji: when the ppa finishes i'll kick off a run
<benji> bac: cool
<benji> gary_poster: do you want to do the verification dance you did last night or shall I?
<gary_poster> bac benji I just made doc editable for you
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> benji, if you can do it locally, go for it.  If you need an ec2 instance, bac, have you started one yet?
<gary_poster> benji, also, we are not really done until the filter stuff is there
<gary_poster> or is it done now?
<benji> I made the first two bullet points strike-through.
<benji> bac: the ppa builds are done; since you are going to verify that the code in the ppa works I will look at the state of the tag filtering
<benji> bac: darn, the ppa build of testtools didn't work, investigating
<bac> benji: ok, killed my run
<bac> it is deceiving that packages that are not yet published show up in the PPA only to die later
<benji> bac: I need to add a "ppa#" element to the version string of https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/testtools-daily to make this work, any objections?
<benji> I intend to model it after https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/+recipe/testrepository-latest which is working well.  I will attempt to forgo the "++z" bit though.
<bac> benji: there is already a ppa
<benji> bac: right, but I'll be changing it from tracking a revno to being hand-updated.
<benji> The version number not changing is what caused the packaing to fail.
<bac> benji: i think the right thing to do is to merge trunk back into the ~yellow version and use it
<bac> at least until we figure out a better scheme
<benji> bac: ok, will do
<benji> bac: build now pending
<bac> benji: we are screwed now when we want to switch back to trunk as our forked branch will have a higher revno
<benji> "screwed" in that we can't use the current version string and get higher versions from trunk, right?
<benji> I'm starting to think that synthetic, hand-managed version numbers are the only sane approach, that or using the time.
<bac> benji: yeah, but hand-coded ones will fail the first time an automatic build is triggered, so we'd need to change to 'build on request' or just take the failure email as a trigger to manually bump the version
<benji> yep
<benji> makes me think of a hack: have a bot with an email address that gets those failure messages, logs into LP and increments the ppa number and then requests a build
<frankban> gary_poster: I am going to create cards for subunit installation in the host if you agree, and I don't remember what you suggested about the lxc-ip branch
<gary_poster> frankban, +1 on subunit card...
<gary_poster> lxc-ip branch we never actually got around to me saying
<gary_poster> I think I outlined the problem and then we got sidetracked
<gary_poster> lemme go check at the door & maybe I'll have an answer when I get back
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster, Hahaha. See Elliot's latest email to the -tech list about bzr vs git.
<frankban> cool thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> gmb, heh, and I'll be interested in seeing Elliot's reply to Chase's follow-on question.  It might conceivably also affect your LP presentation re support and the future
<gmb> Indeed...
<gary_poster> frankban, we've talked about an answer that I don't love, but I don't see a better one.  If you have another suggestion, *please* make it.  But if nothing else better comes to mind....  (1) the lpsetup package will have lxc-ip, but named something else, like lp-lxc-ip. (2) we will contribute lxc-ip to lxc for the Q/12.10 release.  (3) Q versions of lpsetup would ideally simply have a symlink (or similar) of lp-lx
<gary_poster> c-ip to lxc-ip.  Tools using lp-lxc-ip culd gradually migrate to explicitly using lxc-ip at that point, when it makes sense.
<gary_poster> what do you think of that?
<bac> benji: 0.9.14-bzr267~ppa40~precise1 is built and published.  i'll kick off a test run now.
<frankban> gary_poster: that makes sense IMHO. lpsetup can just ship lp-lxc-ip until lxc-ip will be available, and obtain the ip using subprocess rather than calling internal python function
<frankban> gary_poster: once lxc have lxc-ip, we just have to 1. remove lp-lxc-ip from the branch, 2. change packaging, 3. change the script name in lpsetup settings file.
<gary_poster> frankban, cool
<gary_poster> frankban, let's do it then. :-)
<bac> benji: after some fiddling, i finally got a master and slave deployed.  setuplxc is now running for the next hour or so.
<benji> sitrep: in presuing tag support for libcppunit-dev I managed to get the tests to run on Jonathan's branch, with 10 failures/errors.  I'll looking at them now.
<gary_poster> libcppunit-dev?
<gary_poster> benji, preparing, then call in a minute
<benji> gary_poster: perfect
<gary_poster> benji, no rush, ready when you are https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhordeoneonone
<gary_poster> gmb, if at all possible please try to have your card out of review by your EoD.  If that's not reasonable, np, but everything else is blocked by out-of-squad issues
<bac> gary_poster, benji: my slave had an install error b/c launchpad-developer-dependencies was not found.  i'm trying to manually locate it and cannot.  shouldn't it be in the launchpad PPA at https://launchpad.net/~launchpad/+archive/ppa ?
<gary_poster> yes bac
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> no idea on the face of it
<gary_poster> we are on call but if you need us s'ok
<bac> well that looks quite bad.  i'll investigate
<bac> turns out the package 'launchpad-dependencies' we see in the PPA actually builds all of the various 'launchpad-dependencies-*' packages
<gary_poster> bac, right, sorry, I knew that.  But so why did the installation fail?
<bac> gary_poster: unclear.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/937232/
<gary_poster> "it is not going to be installed"
<gary_poster> thank you, error message
<gary_poster> bac, have you tried installing manually?  maybe a fluke?
<bac> gary_poster: i didn't and the instance is gone now.  if this repeats i'll go into the container and try manual
<gary_poster> bac, btw, feel free to tell me you want the call at any time. (I do need to leave about 4:10 or 4:15, but that shouldn't affect our regular call time if you just want to have it then.)
<bac> gary_poster:
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> hey my slave just died again
<bac> with install error
<gary_poster> :-(
<bac> so how does one get into lptests?  uname/passwd ?
<bac> gary_poster: ^^
<gary_poster> bac, (1) on the host as root change your password (passwd)
<gary_poster> (2) get hash from /etc/shadow
<gary_poster> (3) copy hash over to /var/lib/lxc/lptests/rootfs/etc/shadow for root
<bac> gary_poster: gah, right.
<gary_poster> Profit!
<bac> pita
<gary_poster> y, but quick
<bac> gary_poster: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bac>   launchpad-dependencies: Depends: python-apt (>= 0.7.94.2ubuntu6.4) but 0.7.94.2ubuntu6 is to be installed
<bac> so it looks like a problem with our ppa, as i think we maintain python-apt
<bac> gary_poster: you want to talk now?
<benji> I'm back from the vet.
<bac> benji: did you get dipped?
<bac> gary_poster: i can have our talk whenever you're ready
<gary_poster> bac, sorry, was indisposed.  yeah, let's go to oneonone
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> bac, is this your network, or should we try skype?  google hangouts have been sadly sucking today
<bac> google hangouts says the hangout room is too full for me to join
<bac> haven't see that before
 * benji looks at the Go tutorial.
<bac> skype?
<bac> gary_poster: skype me then
<gary_poster> bac bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/lxc/ but also...
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/lxc/precise
<gary_poster> bac, TEMP=$(pwd)/temp testr run --parallel --subunit --full-results -- -t stories/gpg
<bac> gary_poster: there should be no manual tweaks to the slave required now, correct?
<bac> gary_poster: i'm seeing zope:layer tag
<bac> time: 2012-04-19 20:56:35.592186Z
<bac> time: 2012-04-19 20:57:09.998124Z
<bac> test: lp.testing.layers.BaseLayer:setUp
<bac> time: 2012-04-19 20:57:10.072074Z
<bac> tags: worker-4 zope:layer
<bac> successful: lp.testing.layers.BaseLayer:setUp [ multipart
<bac> ]
<benji> at least we're getting the worker tags
<bac> yay worker tags
<gary_poster> bac, that means we should verify that we have jono's fix.  if we do, it apparently is not a fix
<gary_poster> to state the obvious
<gary_poster> but my point was, let's first verify that we have his fix
<gary_poster> oh, bac, actually, that's fine
<gary_poster> this is the important part, and it is correct
<gary_poster> test: lib/lp/registry/stories/gpg-coc/xx-ubuntu-codeofconduct-signer.txt
<gary_poster> time: 2012-04-19 22:11:16.022175Z
<gary_poster> tags: worker-0
<gary_poster> successful: lib/lp/registry/stories/gpg-coc/xx-ubuntu-codeofconduct-signer.txt [ multipart
<gary_poster> ]
#launchpad-yellow 2012-04-20
<frankban> morning gmb
<gmb> Hi frankban
<frankban> gmb: how did you know that I was going to create an MP for for bug 985338? ;-)
<_mup_> Bug #985338: lp.testing.tests.test_pgsql.TestPgTestSetupTuning.testOptimization fails intermittently in parallel tests with ProgrammingError <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/985338 >
<gmb> frankban, :D. Lucky oops-I-got-the-wrong-card guess.
<gmb> frankban, Let me know when it's ready and I'll review it.
<frankban> cool gmb
<frankban> gmb: it's ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-985338-programming-error/+merge/102815
<gmb> frankban, Okay, will look presently.
<gmb> frankban, Approved.
<frankban> thanks gmb
<gmb> frankban, Can you give https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/launchpad/bug-984312/+merge/102812 a once-over please? (Raphael is your mentor, right?)
<frankban> gmb: yes, but we will start the next month, he is now busy with Maas
<gmb> frankban, Okay. Well, take a look anyway, and I'll self-review / mentor; I just want someone else to glance at it for me.
<frankban> ok gmb, this instead is just a formality: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/setuplxc-install-subunit/+merge/102817
<gmb> ok
<gmb> Approved
<frankban> gmb: your changed seem good to me
<gmb> frankban, Thanks.
<frankban> s/changed/changes
<gmb> Oh, spectacular - connection problems a-go-go.
 * gmb lunches, hopes they resolve themselves.
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb who is not here IIRC, call asap
<gmb> I'm here...
<benji> I'm looking over the go tour for a few more minutes and then I'm going to figure out what to take up next.
<gary_poster> benji, I'd like to work with you on the buildbot results card, if that's of interest to you.
<gary_poster> we need to merge jml's branch to our subunit one
<gary_poster> add that to our ppa
<gary_poster> verify it all works
<bac_> gary_poster: were those results of any value?
<gary_poster> well, verify it works
<bac_> (I'm not really here)
<gary_poster> bac_, yes, did you see my reply to you (mistakenly) and then the list?
<gary_poster> the results showed things are actually working as we'd hoped
<bac_> No, haven't seen email this morn
<benji> gary_poster: sounds good
<bac_> Great
<gary_poster> thank you bac_
<gary_poster> benji, then we should modify the buidbot config
<gary_poster> to do the stuff we've talked about
<gary_poster> should be kinda fun, I think :-)
<gary_poster> and probably pretty easy
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: let me make some coffee and I'll ping you when that's ready
<gary_poster> benji, I also moved your "add worker ID tagging to testrepository" card to Done-done
<gary_poster> because it has been merged
<gary_poster> cool benji sounds good
<benji> k
<gary_poster> I'll restart my system post-update during that time.  biab
<benji> gary_poster: shall we?
<gary_poster> benji, cool, I'm already in https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/goldenhorde
<benji> gary_poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/938374/
<gary_poster> benji, how goes it?
<benji> gary_poster: I only have a few unread emails left.  In other words I got distracted. :)
<gary_poster> benji, heh
<gary_poster> benji. I beat you on the emails.  I'm going to try jono's branch really quickly...
<gary_poster> maybe we should move the bug card back, if it works
<benji> gary_poster: I'm confused.  I thought the leakage was fixed on the trunk.  If not, what branch are you referring to?
<benji> specifically, lp:~jml/testtools/tag-leakage has been merged to trunk
<gary_poster> benji, oh, cool!
<gary_poster> oh no benji
<gary_poster> this is the subunit thing
<gary_poster> in jml's subunit branch
<benji> ah1
<gary_poster> not reviewed or merged
<benji> !
<benji> so we need to merge his branch into our subunit/latest
<gary_poster> benji, it works
<gary_poster> for me
<benji> I'm merging now
<benji> to see if it works for me
<gary_poster> benji, I undid the previous merge to latest and merged fresh
<gary_poster> may have been a bad idea
<gary_poster> but so afaik now we have to resolve the fact that the recipe run failed
<gary_poster> benji, agree that I'll push card for bug 974617 back to tasks?
<_mup_> Bug #974617: test_operational_view_integration fails intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> <Python PGBouncer:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/974617 >
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<benji> I get the same bad behavior with the updated subunit.
<gary_poster> benji, really!  weird
<benji> I wonder what I'm doing wrong.
<benji> ah! I figured it out.  I was accedentally running the system subunit, not the checkout.
<benji> it works for me now
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> --without-tag works for me too
<gary_poster> cat ~/Downloads/testrepo-0.txt | env PYTHONPATH=python ./filters/subunit-filter -s --with-tag='worker-1' --without-tag="zope:layer" | subunit-ls
<gary_poster> that does exactly what I think we want
<gary_poster> well, except for the occasional "Running in a subprocess."
<benji> gary_poster: you can use --no-passthrough and non-subunit bits will be elided
<gary_poster> benji, not in my experience.
<gary_poster> just tried this:
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> $ cat ~/Downloads/testrepo-0.txt | env PYTHONPATH=python ./filters/subunit-filter -s --with-tag='worker-1' --without-tag="zope:layer" --no-passthrough | subunit-ls | grep 'subprocess'
<gary_poster> 20 instances of "Running in a subprocess."
<benji> should we file a bug report and run away?
<gary_poster> +1 for running away.  I don't think it will bite us.  Of course, it's not clear where the bug report should go.  Is this subunit, for not sufficiently handling extra bits? Or or zope.testing fork, for not outputting the right stuff?
<gary_poster> test: Running in a subprocess.
<gary_poster> in fact:
<gary_poster> test: Running in a subprocess.
<gary_poster> time: 2012-04-19 21:43:50.769725Z
<gary_poster> tags: zope:info_suboptimal worker-4
<gary_poster> successful: Running in a subprocess. [ multipart
<gary_poster> ]
<gary_poster> from the original output
<gary_poster> (from testrepository)
<gary_poster> maybe --without-tag zope:info_suboptimal is sufficient
<gary_poster> This does the trick, benji:
<gary_poster> cat ~/Downloads/testrepo-0.txt | env PYTHONPATH=python ./filters/subunit-filter -s --with-tag='worker-1' --without-tag="zope:layer" --without-tag="zope:info_suboptimal" --no-passthrough | subunit-ls
<benji> yeah the "test: Running in a subprocess." bit seems like a bug, that's not really a test.  We do lie about tests a lot because subunit doesn't have a general "something bad happened" channel
<gary_poster> exactly
<gary_poster> benji, this is interesting, I think: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938615/
<gary_poster> counts of each worker
<gary_poster> suspicious for a round-robin test assignment
<benji> aren't we now keeping info for better balancing in subsequent runs?
<gary_poster> benji, yes, but bac's file name implied that it was the first run
<gary_poster> no balancing info available
<benji> hmm, if so it is very suspicious
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> we should keep an eye on this :-/
<gary_poster> The last test in worker 3 is lp.testing.tests.test_zope_test_in_subprocess.TestZopeTestInSubProcess.test
<gary_poster> fwiw
<benji> gary_poster: shall we consider our card unblocked and resume working on it?
<gary_poster> benji, yes.  This is another interesting "test"
<gary_poster> test: replicated-development/launchpad.conf
<gary_poster> time: 2012-04-19 21:40:58.711127Z
<gary_poster> tags: worker-2
<gary_poster> successful: replicated-development/launchpad.conf [ multipart
<gary_poster> ]
<gary_poster> not sure what that means
<benji> heh, yeah; that doesn't make much sense to me
<gary_poster> I was trying to find reasons why worker-2 would have more tests
<benji> or why worker 3 has so many fewer
<gary_poster> benji > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938635/ ?
<gary_poster> worker 3, yeah.  one hypothesis is that the last test kills the process for some reason
<gary_poster> that's why I noted the last test in worker 3, above
<gary_poster> in case we see that again.
<gary_poster> benji, I need to prepare
<benji> that's odd, but it does suggest a hypothesis: the list of tests were reasonably ballanced, but the number of non-test tests for each run differed (layers, and those other things you found)
<benji> me too, back in a minute
<gary_poster> could be
<benji> I think I figured out the sigogglin test distribution.
<benji> (I just learned that new word a week or to ago.  It's a beaut.)
 * gary_poster looks it up
<benji> the numbers at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/938615/ filter too much out, we don't want to remove tests as tagged in the zope layer or those with the other crazy tags
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> ("sigogglin")
<benji> we do, however want to remove tests with *names* that end with :setUp or :tearDown
<gary_poster> benji, I think/hope you are wrong
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> why do you think so?
<benji> shall we hangout?
<gary_poster> good idea
 * gary_poster hangs
<gary_poster> out
<benji> gary_poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/938680/
